#ubuntu-installer 2006-11-26
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu-server]  Ubuntu Server Discussions (development and support)
-ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#ubuntu]  Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
<cjwatson> mark: that's not especially helpful; that's simply the debconf shell around the entire postinst script
<cjwatson> mark: an 'strace -f' (ideally started on some appropriate parent process *before* man-db is configured) would be more helpful really
<cjwatson> mark: can you find out if there are any child processes of /usr/share/debconf/frontend running?
<mark> ok
<mark> I can't access it myself during the install, but I will ask next time it happens
<mark> the on site guy can log in and look...
<cjwatson> if it doesn't happen every time, it's awkward ...
<cjwatson> my only guess is that some file descriptors are racily not being closed
<mark> it happens, on some servers, about half the time
<mark> the servers in our korean servers suffer from it, and also the upload squid cluster in florida
<mark> no others so far ;)
<mark> once or twice, when I had the on site guy kill the perl process he thought was hanging, I then got the "suid bit" question
#ubuntu-installer 2007-11-19
<evand> cjwatson: partman-crypto has not been vcs imported. I'm assuming this is just because it's new and no one has gotten around to it yet, but I figured I'd play it safe and ask you before I went through the procedure of getting it added.  Do you have any objections to a partman-crypto project with the Debian svn branch imported as trunk?
<cjwatson> not at all, go ahead
<evand> great, thanks
<evand> cjwatson: same for hw-detect?
<cjwatson> evand: I'd avoided that in the past because I wanted to get the old ddetect project renamed, but I think that's probably no longer relevant. Feel free to get it imported. However, I have all the old history and would like to take care of importing that into bzr
<cjwatson> (once you have the import done)
<evand> ok
<evand> so to clarify that, the debian svn import is ok for the vcs-imports team to take care of, but you'd like to handle creating the ubuntu branch yourself, correct?
<cjwatson> right, exactly
<cjwatson> you've seen https://help.launchpad.net/VcsImports?
<evand> yes
<evand> though the latter part seems to be somewhat automated now, or should I still "ask a question"
<cjwatson> I've found I need to ask a question in order to get the "Testing" import activated
<cjwatson> hasn't taken long lately
<evand> ok, I'll do that then
#ubuntu-installer 2007-11-20
<sridhar> Hi, everybody
<sridhar> Iam creating live-come-install for my own distro, so that iam using ubiquity in my CD, by using ubiquity, while creating new partition, iam getting the error like " No root file system is defined Please correct this from the partitioning menu" But i gave the / in the file system combo manually. How do i rectify that????  plz
<sridhar> hi, while running that partman in shell, its showing "No root file system No root file system is defined Please correct this from partitioning menu" Plz tell me how to rectify that ??????
<cjwatson> please (a) describe exactly what you are doing in the partitioner (b) put /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman up for download somewhere
<cjwatson> and please also use fewer question marks; six consecutive question marks are not necessary :)
<sridhar> cjwatson: i posted my syslog and partman in "http://pastebin.ca/790510 ,http://pastebin.ca/790522"
<sridhar> http://pastebin.ca/790522
<cjwatson> #
<cjwatson> Nov 20 16:00:52 live ubiquity: /lib/partman/definitions.sh: line 155: /lib/partman/choose_partition/>: No such file or directory
<cjwatson> err
<sridhar> cjwatson: but it is there in my system
<cjwatson> #
<cjwatson> /lib/partman/free_space/50new/do_option: IN: NEW_PARTITION =dev=sda ext2 142971816960-145069263359 Beginning
<cjwatson> something is rather broken there
<cjwatson> sridhar: I'm willing to bet that a file called "/lib/partman/choose_partition/>" (note the >) does not exist on your system
<cjwatson> http://pastebin.ca/790522 is not a complete partman log
<sridhar> yes, that site accepts only 15000 bytes, that why i put the final error
<cjwatson> I cannot help without the full log
<sridhar> can i send it to your mail?
<cjwatson> it looks like something in the ubiquity<->partman interface has got out of step; it's inserted the disk name instead of the new partition type (primary/logical)
<cjwatson> sridhar: no, but you can file a bug
<cjwatson> (if you mail me personally, it will likely get lost in the huge volume of mail I get)
<sridhar> it is installing without having any problem, if iam having a  ext3 filesystem. iam getting problem only, while creating a new partition
<cjwatson> please file a bug and attach the files I requested
<sridhar> ya, i will do
<soren> If a d-i component (user-setup-apply in this case) does an exit 1, that will be very obvious in that installer, right?
<cjwatson> soren: it'll show up in syslog, yes
<cjwatson> and will result in a red-screen-of-death
<cjwatson> (perhaps more visibly)
<soren> I thought so.
<cjwatson> let me guess what you're tracing
<soren> :)
<cjwatson> the user got created, so [ -n "$USER" ] must be true
<cjwatson> so the only ways for this to happen are (a) cosmic rays (b) passwd/root-login is false
<cjwatson> (or conceivably (c) bust sudo)
<soren> It really doesn't add up.
<cjwatson> but root-login defaults to true and is only asked at medium and this is where I got stuck
<soren> The particularly odd thing is that not selecting the mail server task allegedly fixes it.
<cjwatson> I think that's a red herring personally
<soren> me too.
<cjwatson> it wasn't at all clear that it wasn't simply "next time through the installer, it didn't happen"
<soren> root-login defaults to false, though, doesn't it?
<soren> cjwatson: Preceisly.
<cjwatson> err, sorry, I transposed false and true above
<cjwatson> I wonder if they were installing to an existing partition. The installer doesn't make that easy though
<cjwatson> did the reviewer get back with syslog by any chance?
<soren> cjwatson: No.
<cjwatson> I think that might be the only way we'll trace this
<soren> I found a new bug about this. Don't know if you noticed I assigned it to the installer-team a couple of hours ago.
<cjwatson> but it needs somebody to contact us *before* they nuke the machine
<cjwatson> I didn't
<soren> It links to a different thread on the forums explaining the exact same problem, only slightly more details.
<soren> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/user-setup/+bug/162638
<soren> ...sorry, I didn't reassign it to you, I reassigned it to user-setup, so you got subscribed.
<cjwatson> now *that* guy said he repaired it in-place
<cjwatson> I'll ask for details
<soren> If he can log in in rescue mode...
<soren> Er..
<soren> I'm not sure how to finish that sentence :)
<cjwatson> all he needs to have done is not trashed the install
<soren> It drops you to a root shell if what?
<soren> root has a disabled password?
<cjwatson> what, rescue mode?
<cjwatson> he means d-i's rescue mode
<cjwatson> which ignores auth altogether
<soren> Oh, I thought he meant recovery mode.
<soren> I might(!) be making this up, but I seem to remember that someone said that that didn't work.
<cjwatson> that drops you to a shell if root's password is disabled, yes
<cjwatson> which it probably is here
<soren> In which case a proper root account must have been created.
<soren> I can't find any reference to that sort of thing, so I seem to have made that up. forget it. :)
<cjwatson> I've posted a plea for help to the forums too
<soren> Yes, I've seen it.
 * cjwatson wgets the server CD
<soren> I've tried to reproduce it 5-6 times, Rick and Nick have probably tried 20 times each. No luck.
<cjwatson> the forums thread mentions postfix too ...
<soren> Which one?
<soren> Oh... So it does.
<cjwatson> the one referred to in that bug
<cjwatson> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3807132
<cjwatson> it's not that it's impossible for the mail-server task to break this
<soren> cjwatson: well, that might just be because he chose to not configure postfix during installation. The failed sudo attempt will try to send an e-mail about it, but if postfix isn't configured at all, I suppose that's the error you'll see.
<cjwatson> it's just that it'd be perverse
<soren> Quite.
<cjwatson> "NoodleSmythe" says 'When installing the mail server components, I can't "sudo". If I do an install just without the mail components, sudo works a treat.'
<soren> As you said, it might just be a case of "next time through the installer, it didn't happen"
 * soren is starving
<soren> bbl. I need food.
<cjwatson> yeah, I just stop believing that when lots of people say it
<soren> ..and I made the mistake of introducing my wife to facebook, so she's.. Um.. busy.
<soren> cjwatson: I thought of that, too, but the scenario might be: "Oh, it broke. I'll look on Google. Oh, this guys says to not install the mail stuff." and then everything works.
<cjwatson> mm
 * soren wanders off to the kitchen
<cjwatson> also bug 158952
<cjwatson> which has recent activity - I've asked for the logs there too
<cjwatson> (googled for "ubuntu 7.10 server sudo syslog" and found that)
<soren> Uh, interesting!
<cjwatson> ?
<soren> That bug report.
<soren> It's got actual information in it.
<cjwatson> ah, yes. though I don't think it's helpful as it happens
<soren> Oh?
<cjwatson> which bit do you think helps?
<evand> yikes
<soren> Well, he says it's 100% reproducable and shows a bit of syslog that suggests that the installer doesn't bail out at some point.
<cjwatson> true
<soren> ..and he was online 7 hours ago, so there's a good chance we can get a hold of him.
<cjwatson> indeed
<soren> user-setup is run after the tasksel bits, I presume?
<soren> user-setup-apply, that is.
<evand> yes, iirc
<soren> Oh... Hang on.
<soren> is it possible that one of the maintainer scripts for one of the packages in the mail server task manages to set a USER environment variable and that makes its way into user-setup-apply?
<evand> to elaborate, my understanding is that finish-install comes after pkgsel
<soren> No..
<soren> evand: And finish-install calls user-setup-apply?
<evand> no?
<evand> finish-install calls everything in finish-install.d
<soren> no to my crack-pot hypothesis.
<evand> which user-setup-apply gets called from
<evand> so yes
<soren> Alright.
<evand> cjwatson: can you confirm I'm not filling soren's head with lies
<soren> evand: You seem to be correct.
<evand> I'm 99% certain
<soren> sudo is in ubuntu-minimal, so it'd get installed even if not from user-setup-apply.
<cjwatson> that's correct, and environment variables can't propagate from underneath tasksel to user-setup-apply
<cjwatson> main-menu
<cjwatson>  \-- base-installer --- (...) --- sudo.postinst
<cjwatson> \-- pkgsel --- tasksel
<cjwatson> \-- user-setup --- user-setup-apply
<cjwatson> err, except that's finish-install --- user-setup-apply, sorry
<evand> heh, I was just going to say
<soren> Yeah,but still separate processes, clearly.
<cjwatson> evand: you are correct
<cjwatson> soren: right
<evand> thanks
 * soren chuckles
<soren> Have we ever gotten any bug reports about people wondering why their full name got mangled to either Frans Pop or Martin Michlmayr?
<evand> haha
<cjwatson> aha!
<cjwatson> Nov 20 20:23:43 user-setup: newaliases: fatal: open /etc/postfix/main.cf: No such file or directory
<cjwatson> Nov 20 20:23:43 finish-install: warning: /usr/lib/finish-install.d/06user-setup returned error code 75
<cjwatson> evand: do you have a user-setup merge in progress already?
<cjwatson> evand: can't find one on LP, so I'll just do it now
<soren> cjwatson: Ah, so if the user chooses to not configure postfix..
<soren> cjwatson: and user-setup checks if newaliases exists and is executable..
<cjwatson> right
<soren> Of course.
<soren> How could I have missed that?
<cjwatson> I missed it too
<cjwatson> fix in progress
<soren> \o/
<soren> ...doesn't the installer give any feedback about it failing miserably?
<cjwatson> I have just realised that of course finish-install.d scripts don't do that
<cjwatson> it can be difficult for some of them because it might be after the point of no return
<soren> I see.
<soren> So if installing sudo at around line 166 fails, and sudoers doesn't get created at all, that won't give any feedback either?
<cjwatson> I think it might be a good idea to change that but it's an API change and I'd like to think about it
<soren> ..that was my originial hypothesis.
<cjwatson> right, but as you observed that's impossible since it's part of ubuntu-minimal
<cjwatson> (in our case)
<soren> True.
<cjwatson> I've made a note to follow up at some point
<soren> Hmm... Well, I suppose we can conclude that most of the stuff called in finish-install is quite solid since we've never encountered this before :)
#ubuntu-installer 2007-11-22
<twb> Hi.  When pxebooting Gutsy's d-i, using dnsmasq for DHCP, DNS and TFTP, I get "Continue without a default route?" right at the start of the install, after trying to configure via DHCP.
<twb> This didn't happen last time I set up dnsmasq, what could I have done different this time?
<mshadle> ahhh excellent!
<mshadle> im trying to use kickstart
<twb> Oops, I forgot to say I isolated the fault
<twb> It was vmware being a dick and running a second dhcpd on the network.
<mshadle> how do i make kickstart just install ubuntu server items
<cjwatson> mshadle: have you read the documentation in the installation guide (and the Red Hat documentation to which it refers)? You should be able to use %packages to specify just the packages you want.
<cjwatson> mshadle: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<mshadle> yeah ive been looking at that
<mshadle> i mean i could try manually building a list
<mshadle> but shouldnt i be able to do like
<mshadle> @ base-install
<mshadle> @ ssh-server
<mshadle> maybe just a couple virtual packages, instead of trying to build a list of everything on the CD that i actually want
<mshadle> if i leave it out, it still installs desktop
<mshadle> even with a preseed file from ubuntu server
<mshadle> i really did try finding examples and looking at the docs :)
<mshadle> and ive made a centos kickstart cd before
<mshadle> they have the virtual package examples though
<mshadle> it'd be neat if there was some way to build the package list and see what your %packages lines translate to
<mshadle> i dont know if the system-config-kickstart does that but i do not run x11
<mshadle> does the server install cd support kickstart? :p
<cjwatson> mshadle: (a) you don't need to list dependencies manually (b) you can certainly use tasks
<cjwatson> mshadle: the base system is installed automatically, and you can use @ standard (or @ ubuntu-standard in earlier releases, IIRC) to get the standard system
<cjwatson> mshadle: yes, the server install CD supports Kickstart
<cjwatson> if a preseed file from the server edition installs the desktop, you're doing it wrong :-)
<cjwatson> actually, I suppose not necessarily if you're installing from the network
<cjwatson> anyway, putting just '@ standard' in %packages should suppress the desktop installation, and you can build on that
#ubuntu-installer 2007-11-23
<mshadle> is there a list somewhere with the @ tasks/groups
<mshadle> and is there a way i can feed a kernel parameter to vmlinuz and pick it up inside of kickstart or in post config
<mshadle> Exclusions in %packages sections are no longer supported as of Ubuntu 6.10
<mshadle> weak :P
<mshadle> what's the problem with this line?  network --bootproto=static --device=eth0 --ip=192.168.1.222 --hostname=xxx.mikehost.net
<mshadle>  --netmask=255.255.255.0 --gateway=192.168.1.1 --nameserver=4.2.2.2
<mshadle> i tried with and without spaces
<mshadle> the dhcp example is simple
<mshadle> couldnt find a static example though. it still tries going for a dhcp ip each time
#ubuntu-installer 2007-11-24
<sacolcor> My apologies if this isn't the correct forum; feel free to redirect me to the proper location.  The installer appears to have hung on me during a Feisty->Gutsy upgrade.  The last line in the terminal window is "Preconfiguring packages ...", but it's been like that for several hours.  Any ideas as to how I could run this down, and/or safely stop and restart the upgrade?  Thanks!
<nxvl> hi
<nxvl> is someone around?
<nxvl> nevermind i just solved it
<mshadle> is the order of parameters passed to the vmlinuz kernel important?
<mshadle> i am using a CDROM through IPMI
<mshadle> it can boot the CD, then it says it can't detect the CD
<mshadle> but i hit enter a couple times through the locale settings and then it's like the CD is ready and it can check the installer components and install
<mshadle> the weirdest thing
<mshadle> weird
<mshadle> just hitting enter to re-try the cdrom works.
<mshadle> i need some way to delay and then retry automatically
#ubuntu-installer 2007-11-25
<mshadle> cjwatson: is there any way to delay the cdrom loading? initially the installer can't detect my cdrom (it's mounted using IPMI) but after maybe 10 seconds or so i can hit enter and it can resume loading
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-17
<evand> cjwatson: re partman-target> will do
<CIA-2> localechooser: cjwatson * r141 ubuntu/ (49 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 2.08
<CIA-2> installation-report: cjwatson * r63 ubuntu/ (25 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 2.38
<CIA-2> installation-report: cjwatson * r64 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.38ubuntu1
<CIA-2> localechooser: cjwatson * r142 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.08ubuntu1
<eolo999> hi, i came here just to ask for materials on installer preseeding... the wiki docs at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/hppa/preseed-using.html starts to much in the middle and it's quite messy...
<cjwatson> well, perhaps it starts in the middle because it isn't the first part of the relevant chapter in the guide :)
<cjwatson> go to the end of the page and follow the link labelled "Introduction"
<cjwatson> the installation guide is the best material on preseeding we have
<cjwatson> you do have to read all of it though
<cjwatson> rather, all of that appendix B
<eolo999> cjwatson: i started from the beginning ;)...
<cjwatson> what exactly is confusing you?
 * eolo999 tries to make things clear in his mind...
<eolo999> cjwatson: i think the big picture it's not well explained and that many 'agents' get involved without being presented properly (initrd, debconf database, bootloader, etc.)...
<eolo999> imho it seems to be clear to insiders of the d-i ;)
<cjwatson> I think perhaps it's also clear if you've read the entire installation guide from the beginning
<cjwatson> which might be a lot to ask
<cjwatson> initrd: initial ram disk containing the "core" of the installer: everything that runs before "Retrieving installer components" is in the initrd
<cjwatson> debconf database: database containing all the questions and answers involved in the installer, including some internal ones that aren't actually shown to the user
<cjwatson> bootloader: perhaps wikipedia is a better reference there
<eolo999> cjwatson: i know what's initrd, debconf, and other things... do you really think the preseeding guide it's well done?
<cjwatson> I'm not saying it's perfect, but I'm not going to get into a vague conversation about it because I'm precisely one of those "insiders" and it's hard for me to know what isn't obvious to everyone else
<cjwatson> the best way to improve it would be to file *specific* bug reports about *specific* things that weren't clear
<cjwatson> preferably one item at a time
<eolo999> cjwatson: i'll try to do it :)
<cjwatson> also, you said it wasn't clear to you
<cjwatson> and yet you brought up things that you say you do understand
<cjwatson> so I'm not sure I understand if you have a specific problem yourself?
<cjwatson> I'm happy to help if so
<eolo999> cjwatson: thx
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r987 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.27-9 kernels.
<CIA-2> partman-target: evand * r737 ubuntu/ (66 files in 3 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-2> partman-target: * Resynchronise with Debian. Remaining changes:
<CIA-2> partman-target:  - Use UUID= fstab syntax for all partitions if a UUID is available, and
<CIA-2> partman-target:  add a comment above each UUID to indicate the corresponding device at
<CIA-2> partman-target:  install time.
<CIA-2> partman-target:  - Disable automatic mounting of USB removable devices.
<CIA-2> partman-target:  - Don't use UUIDs in fstab for those device types that volumeid.postinst
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r988 ubuntu/ (13 files in 3 dirs): Move ports architectures to 2.6.27-1 kernels.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-18
<CIA-2> os-prober: TheMuso * r223 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu1
<KarlStrings> Hi.  I have had some serious issues with setting up preseed and the PXE installer.  I had a lot of issues with the documentation...  I would like to fix it.
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r989 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-2> debian-installer: Move armel to 2.6.27-9, since it's currently being built as a mainline
<CIA-2> debian-installer: architecture.
<superm1> evand, i'm assuming you are doing an ubiquity upload prior to alpha 1, correct?
<evand> superm1: ja
<superm1> evand, okay just making sure :)
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r564 oem-config/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-2> oem-config: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.28ubuntu1,
<CIA-2> oem-config: localechooser 2.08ubuntu1, tzsetup 1:0.24.
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r565 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.54.0
<evand> 1.54.0?  Should I make the next bump 1.54.1, or was that a typo?
<evand> cjwatson: ^
<cjwatson> deliberate, see changelog, don't need to bump configure.ac every time any more
<cjwatson> we'll have the 1.54.* series cover jaunty, I think
<evand> ah, awesome
<cjwatson> I'd have used a more sensible number but didn't feel 2.0 was appropriate and so was a bit stuck
<cjwatson> I did the same configure.ac thing for ubiquity, where the numbering is more sensible
<evand> I've been trying to do the same for usb-creator, but the intersection of cdbs and Python's distutils seems to be filled with broken glass and piles of salt.
<evand> I do have it at least autogenerating off of debian/changelog for --version though.
<cjwatson> distutils has never really done it for me
<cjwatson> I at least understand the autotools reasonably well, although I appreciate many people find them hairy
<evand> ah, indeed
<cjwatson> at some point I must make ubiquity's build system a bit more consistent
<cjwatson> the half-autotools half-dh_install thing is not really all that great
<beowabbit> I need to specify UIDs for a bunch of accounts created during install (ntp, snmp, openldap, etc.) so that file ownership and backup are portable across machines.
<beowabbit> So basically, I want to provide a relatively fully populated passwd file starting early in the install.  (This is an unattended install with a preseed, started with pxelinux.)
<cjwatson> beowabbit: I have to go out right now, but if you stick around for a bit I can help you out when I get back if nobody beats me to it
<beowabbit> Is there a good way to do that?
<beowabbit> cjwatson: Awesome, thanks.  I'll hang out all day.
<CIA-2> oem-config: evand * r566 oem-config/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-2> oem-config: Use an iconview as the language selection widget. Only show scrollbars
<CIA-2> oem-config: for the language selection widget if the window is going to be larger
<CIA-2> oem-config: than the desktop.
<cjwatson> woo, thanks
<beowabbit> (I tried creating my own custom base-passwd package and putting it in a custom repository, available to d-i, but it seemed to be ignored.)
<evand> I'm glad to have finally fixed that
<cjwatson> beowabbit: I think the easiest way (not trivial, but not too hard either) would be to set preseed/early_command to a script that writes out a script in /usr/lib/post-base-installer.d/ and makes it executable; that inner script would do 'chroot /target adduser ...'
<cjwatson> beowabbit: debootstrap is the thing that installs the base system (including base-passwd), and it only knows how to look at a single repository, which is why your custom package was ignored. That said you could install it from such a post-base-installer script if you wanted to do it that way; however base-passwd is still an anomalous package that prompts on a tty for confirmation of added users, so that probably won't ...
<cjwatson> ... work as well for you as you might like
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r567 oem-config/debian/changelog: note that Evan's iconview change is for the GTK frontend
<beowabbit> cjwatson: Thanks!  That's exactly what I was looking for.
<beowabbit> cjwatson: I didn't know about the existence of /usr/lib/post-base-installer.d .
<beowabbit> cjwatson: Do you know if "in-target" works yet at that point?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> (it does)
<beowabbit> cjwatson: I guess I could have the early_command grab the SSH host keys and drop a script into /usr/lib/post-base-installer.d to copy them into /target too, right?  (Just making sure I understand when in the installation all of these things get run: early_command before any changes are made, and post-base-installer.d scripts after drives have been partitioned and a very skeletal OS is installed.)
<cjwatson> early_command runs just after "retrieving installer components"
<cjwatson> post-base-installer.d: correct
<beowabbit> Great, thanks!
<cjwatson> yes, you could also have early_command wget the script from somewhere if that's more convenient than writing it all directly into the early_command
<cjwatson> and wget whatever pieces it needs
<beowabbit> Yeah, that's what I'd do.  (That's what I do in late_command.)
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Which disks will get the GTK d-i?
<cjwatson> dunno yet
<cjwatson> probably all with d-i to start with and we'll see; it's optional anyway
<cjwatson> it'll probably end up depending on space
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Right, I know we may consider it for studio, since users have complained about no GUI installer.
<TheMuso> And space is not an issue.
<cjwatson> it's not going to be like ubiquity, of course
<TheMuso> Oh I understand that.
<cjwatson> it's a generated UI depending on what the debconf question structure looks like, not a fully designed UI
<TheMuso> Yep I know.
<cjwatson> ok, cool
<TheMuso> I've also thought that depending on what alternate disks it can be added to, that longer term, it may be a better bet for an accessible installer.
<TheMuso> But that adds a lot of extra baggage.
<beowabbit> cjwatson: Thanks again!
 * beowabbit takes off
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-19
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r568 oem-config/debian/ (changelog oem-config.install): Fix debian/oem-config.install for new location of tzmap in build tree.
<CIA-2> oem-config: cjwatson * r569 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.54.1
<CIA-2> ubiquity: evand * r2949 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.install-any):
<CIA-2> ubiquity: Correct debian/ubiquity.install-any to refer to the new location of tzmap
<CIA-2> ubiquity: in tzsetup.
<cjwatson> hmm. GTK d-i frontend not what you might call entirely happy yet
<cjwatson> evand: oh, thanks, sorry should have done that in ubiquity at the same time
<evand> no worries, thanks for beating me to it.
<evand> in oem-config, that is
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r990 ubuntu/ (build/config/common debian/changelog debian/rules): Set default suite to jaunty.
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r991 ubuntu/build/config/ (8 files in 6 dirs): more GTK frontend re-enabling
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r992 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu1
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r993 ubuntu/ (5 files in 4 dirs): Make mouse-modules temporarily optional on lpia and powerpc.
<_ruben> wrt pxe booting (probably irrelevant), an ubuntu/debian-installer is versions specific right? as in, the version (gutsy,hardy,intrepid) is hardcoded into the installer, thus requiring a seperate installer for each version. or am i missing something here?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> yes, it is version-specific
<_ruben> cjwatson: ok, thanks
 * _ruben starts ripping the installer dirs from the various versions ;)
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r994 ubuntu/ (build/pkg-lists/cdrom/ia64.cfg debian/changelog): Drop pata-modules from ia64.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-20
<CIA-2> usb-creator: evand * r64 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.1.11
<CIA-2> usb-creator: evand * r65 usb-creator/setup.py: Bump to 0.1.12
<CIA-2> partman-base: cjwatson * r89 hardy-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 114ubuntu6
<CIA-2> grub-installer: cjwatson * r759 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog otheros.sh):
<CIA-2> grub-installer: Use rootnoverify rather than root when chain-loading Microsoft operating
<CIA-2> grub-installer: systems (LP: #10661).
<CIA-2> installation-guide: cjwatson * r436 ubuntu/ (687 files in 191 dirs): merge from Debian 20081113
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Debian: HTTP Error 404: No such bug (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=20081113;mbox=yes)
<CIA-2> installation-guide: cjwatson * r437 ubuntu/debian/changelog: document kernelversion change
<CIA-2> installation-guide: cjwatson * r438 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/welcome/what-is-ubuntu.xml): Bump GNOME version to 2.26.
<CIA-2> installation-guide: cjwatson * r439 ubuntu/ (build/entities/common.ent debian/changelog): Bump release version and names for Jaunty.
<superm1> cjwatson, a bunch of new options showed up on the mythbuntu live disk daily (Graphical install, graphical expert install, graphical rescue mode) i'm not sure if they are on ubuntu daily too, but they don't/won't work.  do you know if it is an oversight or that it will only be applicable to mythbuntu disks?
<CIA-2> partman-target: evand * r738 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 58ubuntu1
<cjwatson> superm1: oversight during the merge, it'll get fixed, thanks for letting me know
<cjwatson> superm1: shouldn't be showing up just yet at any rate
<kirkland> cjwatson: hiya, i've made some good progress on encrypted home, added a "-a" option to ecryptfs-setup-private to set up all of the user's homedir to be encrypted
<kirkland> cjwatson: this will be easy to stub into the installer
<kirkland> cjwatson: but I'm struggling with the adduser utility
<kirkland> cjwatson: it doesn't take the user's chosen password directly
<kirkland> cjwatson: rather, it outsources that operation to passwd through a call to the shell
<kirkland> cjwatson: as such, i can't exactly obtain/feed that chosen password to ecryptfs-setup-private
<kirkland> cjwatson: the only workaround i can think of is to move some of that logic to be handled by pam_ecryptfs on first login
<cjwatson> passwd uses pam to set the password as well
<cjwatson> can't you intercept it at that point?
<kirkland> cjwatson: ah, yeah
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i think i can handle that
<cjwatson> superm1: (fixed for the next build)
<superm1> cjwatson, great thanks.
<kirkland> cjwatson: also, regarding the installer, for this option ....
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'd like to target replacing the "Set up an encrypted private directory" functionality with "Encrypt your entire home directory" option
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'll keep the functionality to just encrypted a private dir, that you can setup later
<cjwatson> kirkland: ok, that's easier to describe anyway
<kirkland> cjwatson: even make a clicky shortcut under System->Preferences->Encryption or something
<kirkland> cjwatson: but i think all-or-nothing will be easier from the installer POV
<cjwatson> it'll also be easier to wedge into ubiquity's UI
<kirkland> cjwatson: also, i think I'd like to default to randomly generated passphrase
<kirkland> cjwatson: in the installer, anyway
<cjwatson> fine by me, it's retrievable anyway right?
<kirkland> cjwatson: also cuts down on the text
<kirkland> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> particularly if you make it retrievable using a UI in System->Preferences
<kirkland> cjwatson: again, will put together a clicky util to retrieve it
<cjwatson> would it be possible to land the UI fairly early?
<kirkland> cjwatson: yes, assuming that either a) i can get some help from the desktop folks
<cjwatson> I'd like for that bit not to end up getting left out due to lack of time, if we're relying on it for sanity in various places
<cjwatson> i.e. consider in the spec what the consequences of partial implementation are
<kirkland> cjwatson: or b) that creating a desktop link that runs the existing utilities in a popup terminal is acceptable
<cjwatson> b) won't be, I wouldn't expect
<kirkland> cjwatson: /me didn't figure :-P
<cjwatson> grab desktop folks sooner rather than later
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i'll try to get pitti to help, or identify someone who can
<kirkland> cjwatson: lastly, i don't plan on providing any automated tools to "migrate" a user's homedir from not-encrypted to encrypted ....
<cjwatson> ok, sounds good
<cjwatson> send it by mail to pitti+Keybuk so that it gets on the UDS agenda
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'll document how to do it from runlevel 1, as root, if anyone wants
<cjwatson> that's fine by me; perhaps we can add language to the installation guide
<kirkland> cjwatson: but there's too much that could go wrong with risk of a user being logged in, reading/writing data in either source or dest
<kirkland> cjwatson: sure
<CarlFK> jaunty, alt installer, PATA controler: Nov 20 10:54:53 disk-detect: Serial ATA RAID disk(s) detected.          # Ask the user whether they want to activate dmraid devices.
<CarlFK> report to lp?
<cjwatson> CarlFK: --verbose
<CarlFK> cjwatson: um... where?  (that text came from /var/log/syslog
<cjwatson> CarlFK: no, I mean "can you be more verbose"
<CarlFK> ah.. there is no pata or raid in this box
<CarlFK> installer is asking me if I want to activate the detected sata raid
<CarlFK> er, no sata or raid
<cjwatson> oh. could you run 'dmraid -c -s' from a shell please?
<CarlFK> # dmraid -c -s
<CarlFK> no raid disks
<cjwatson> is that the exact output?
<cjwatson> you haven't changed capitalisation or anything?
<CarlFK> yup (cut/paste)
<cjwatson> ok, yes please file a bug on hw-detect and I'll get that fixed
<CIA-2> hw-detect: cjwatson * r93 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog disk-detect.sh): Make dmraid logging a bit neater.
<cjwatson> CarlFK: actually, no need for a bug
<CarlFK> cjwatson: ok
<cjwatson> fix on its way, thanks for the early report
<CarlFK> you're welcome
<CIA-2> hw-detect: cjwatson * r94 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog disk-detect.sh): 'dmraid -c -s' changed its output format; cope with both old and new.
<CIA-2> hw-detect: cjwatson * r95 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.70ubuntu2
<cr3> who takes care of updating the netboot images on archive.u.c: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<cjwatson> cr3: me, but we don't update /dists/intrepid/ after release. why?
<cr3> cjwatson: I was looking for the netboot images to test the kernel in -proposed, but I didn't find anything under /dists/intrepid-proposed
<cjwatson> haven't uploaded one, that's why ;-)
<cjwatson> I suppose I can do so, let me just pop a few other things off my stack
<cr3> cjwatson: sure thing, I'll work on jaunty in the meanwhile. just drop me a ping
<CIA-2> installation-guide: cjwatson * r440 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Re-enable documentation of the GTK frontend.
<CarlFK> cjwatson: "base-installer/section/setup_dev does not exist"  tail syslog:  http://dpaste.com/92531/  - same install that had the raid problem, any chance it is a side effect?
<cjwatson> CarlFK: minor bug but it's not what's causing the failure, despite being immediately before it
<cjwatson> doesn't seem like a plausible side-effect to me
<CarlFK> didn't think so, just making sure
<CarlFK> should I report it to lp?
<cjwatson> yes please
<cjwatson> the bug is that /dev fails to mount, not that stuff about base-installer/section/setup_dev
<cjwatson> (so that you get a reasonable title)
<CarlFK> package?
<cjwatson> base-installer
<cjwatson> CarlFK: (it's kind of odd since base-installer hasn't changed since intrepid ...)
<cjwatson> bet it's mount --bind vs. mount -o bind
<cjwatson> I'll sort it out anyway
<CarlFK> is it trying to mount /dev ? (/dev/sda1 is already mounted - might be the problem?)
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2950 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/console_setup.py):
<CIA-2> ubiquity: Remove seen flag from console-setup/model and console-setup/codeset to
<CIA-2> ubiquity: make sure that they don't get misinterpreted as preseeding (LP: #94177).
<cjwatson> CarlFK: /dev/sda1 has nothing to do with it
<CarlFK> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-installer/+bug/300426
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300426 in base-installer "alt-install /dev fails to mount" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> ta
<CIA-2> installation-guide: cjwatson * r441 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081113ubuntu1
<cr3> how can I configure the preseed on jaunty to prevent it from attempting to fetch packages from updates and security, I'm not sure if that's causing my installation to fail: Nov 20 20:05:01 base-installer: warning: apt update failed: 100
<cjwatson> I'm not entirely sure I'm worried about preseeding on jaunty just yet!
<cjwatson> but I can only look at the full syslog, not a one-line snippet
<cr3> cjwatson: that reminds me, is there a pastebin that allows me to update a file? I don't mind sending it to people.u.c, but just wondering for other people
<cjwatson> I generally suggest paste.ubuntu.com unless people have their own favourite
<cjwatson> though don't think it allows updates
<cr3> cjwatson: yeah, doesn't support uploads
<cr3> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cr3/syslog
<cjwatson> doesn't support uploads?
<cjwatson> oh you mean a file browser button thing?
<cr3> cjwatson: oops, I think we got our wires crossed. pastebin.u.c doesn't support uploads and preseed doesn't support updates, does that sound right?
<cjwatson> just use http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-paste
<cjwatson> thanks for the syslog
<cr3> ok, I think we got our wires straight now. sorry for the confusion
<cr3> cjwatson: by the way, your ubuntu-paste is either not executable or not allowed to execute
<cjwatson> cr3: the apt update failing is not immediately relevant - the real failure you're running into is bug 300426, which CarlFK mentioned above
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300426 in base-installer "alt-install /dev fails to mount" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300426
<cjwatson> cr3: executability is your own problem. chmod +x
<cjwatson> download it, I don't expect people to run it on rookery :)
<cr3> cjwatson: understood, thanks!
<cjwatson> (I don't run it there and I don't think it's good to encourage people to run executables out of other people's home directories ...)
<cjwatson> by the way, the jaunty-security and jaunty-updates Packages files exist on the main archive - this is a problem with your mirror
<cjwatson> easiest approach is just to mirror those pockets
<cjwatson> (they're empty, shouldn't take much effort ...)
<cr3> cjwatson: the problem is that I'm testing the alternate image, so I don't want anything retrieved from -updates and -security. however, since that won't prevent the installation from continuing and the problem is the mount bug you mentionned, I should be alright on that front
<cjwatson> -updates and -security will be empty until release; there is no reproducibility concern with just letting it fetch from there
<cjwatson> but you could set up empty pockets locally if that is a concern
<cr3> cjwatson: the concern is simply that I'm using the iso image as my mirror, so I'd have to do something special to handle -updates and -security differently at the web server level
<cjwatson> yes, I suppose you would
<cjwatson> as I've said before, the use case of using an iso image as a mirror is not truly supported and only works by accident
<cr3> cjwatson: something for my todo list...
<cjwatson> and indeed it may have to be broken entirely in jaunty
<cjwatson> there's a sizeable chunk of CD space that could be freed up at the cost of breaking that
<cjwatson> there are other things I can do first, but ...
<cr3> cjwatson: agreed, and I assume responsibility. if it breaks, I'm confident we'll find a way to continue automating testing somehow
<cjwatson> I won't break it unless I have to
<cr3> cjwatson: if you plan to fee up that space, please let me know ahead of time as much as you possibly can. I'm not worried about finding a workaround, I'm more worried about not providing test results during my turnaround time
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> basically the problem is that in order to support this case we have to duplicate some udebs between the initrd and /pool/
<CarlFK> cr3: what's wrong with letting it hit security.ubuntu.com ?
<cr3> cjwatson: by the way, that mount bug doesn't sound hardware specific and should affect all my installation. does the bug also affect installations directly from the media?
<cjwatson> the mount bug is not hardware-specific and affects everyone
<cjwatson> it's about first or second on my list
<cr3> CarlFK: the problem is that I test the iso image using a network install, so my archive is the mounted image which doesn't contain -updates nor -security
<cjwatson> I just want to reproduce it first
<CarlFK> cr3: but what is the problem?  (given I don't think it is affecting anything)
<cr3> CarlFK: there is no problem other than my misunderstanding. I thought "warning: apt update failed: 100" was affecting the installation but it turns out it was the mount problem that cjwatson is working on
<CarlFK> ah.  carry on :)
<cjwatson> something distinctly odd in the innards of busybox here. what is going on
<superm1> evand, i didn't realize until I read that foundations team summary that you were doing an SRU for usb-creator to intrepid.  are the patches I submitted going to be in that SRU, or just a few other more critical things?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-21
<evand> superm1: your patches will be in there
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r995 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu2
<davmor2> cjwatson: I just tried an alternate install and it failed :(
<davmor2> logs are at http://www.davmor2.co.uk/install
<cjwatson> davmor2: yes, reported last night, already being fixed, thanks
<cjwatson> davmor2: bug 300426
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 300426 in udev "alt-install /dev fails to mount" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/300426
<davmor2> cjwatson: Cool :) I'll try again sunday :)
<cjwatson> should have fixed images in an hour or two
<davmor2> Oh cool you're going to reroll then :)
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> under pressure to get alpha-1 done
<davmor2> if you give me a ping I'll dl it and test :)
<cjwatson> will do
<davmor2> cjwatson: What's happening about Live-fs?  Is that being dropped for now or will that be fixed too?
<cjwatson> not for a1
<davmor2> Okay cool thought that might be the case but thought I'd better  check :)
<cjwatson> ubiquity isn't ready yet anyway
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r996 ubuntu/ (5 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-2> debian-installer: Require mouse-modules again on lpia and powerpc. rootskel-gtk depends on
<CIA-2> debian-installer: it anyway, so we might as well just fail to build until linux-lpia and
<CIA-2> debian-installer: linux-ports are updated.
<cjwatson> davmor2: up now
<cjwatson> amd64 is fractionally oversized, but I'm not going to worry about it since the new mono will shave off a good chunk once it lands
<davmor2> np's thanks
<cjwatson> I really wish my mirror would get on with it so that I could use jigdo rather than rsync for this
<cjwatson> I mean, like I care about nvidia drivers
<evand> It occurs to me that we never tested wubi on USB disks.
<evand> ah, if I'm reading the NSIS code correctly, it looks like it would still work without issue.
<evand> davmor2: xivulon Do you have a USB disk and some free time :) ?
<davmor2> I do but I want to test the cd's first I can look at usb later though
<evand> ok, thanks
<kirkland> cjwatson: one more issue i need to get your take on, regarding encrypting $HOME ...
<kirkland> cjwatson: i need a place to store $USER/.ecryptfs that I can ensure won't be encrypted
<kirkland> cjwatson: i have two ideas ....
<kirkland> cjwatson: I want to avoid having /home/$USER and /home/.$USER, as it sounds like you didn't like that idea much
<kirkland> cjwatson: that's okay, i've worked around it
<kirkland> cjwatson: but, i do think I'll need to put $HOME/.ecryptfs somewhere
<kirkland> cjwatson: and I'm thinking /var/lib/ecryptfs/$USER
<kirkland> cjwatson: that directory being perm'd 700, owned by $USER:$USER
<kirkland> cjwatson: kees and jdstrand didn't like the idea of making /var/lib/ecryptfs itself be 777
<soren> kirkland: Yikes! No, I can understand that :)
<kirkland> cjwatson: what do you think about me patching either useradd or adduser to create and chown /var/lib/ecryptfs/$USER on user creation?
<kirkland> cjwatson: just in the case where they want to encrypt all of $HOME
 * soren has always dreamed that adduser some day would grow a plugin system for that sort of thing..
<kirkland> cjwatson: and if they want to just encrypt $PRIVATE (or some other location less than $HOME), .ecryptfs stays in $HOME
<kirkland> soren: "what" sort of thing?
<soren> kirkland: Stuff that should happen on user creation.
<soren> kirkland: ...that might not always be wanted.
<soren> kirkland: People who don't want to use ecryptfs at all won't want this to happen.
<kirkland> soren: sure
<soren> Another use case is about adding users to samba then they're added to passwd as well.
<persia> kirkland, Why special-case it?  If you're going to use /var/lib/$USER, it makes sense to use that for any class of ecryptfs user.  I don't have an opinion on whether it's a good idea, but I'd prefer consistency.
<soren> (that's where I originally got the idea)
<persia> Er.. /var/lib/ecryptfs/$USER
<kirkland> persia: current 'ecryptfs-setup-private' is something that any user can do, non-privileged
<soren> Personally, I don't like having $HOME essentially split between /home and /var.
<kirkland> persia: mkdir /var/lib/ecryptfs/$USER would be a privileged operation
<soren> For the same reason, I put my users' maildirs in their home directory.
<kirkland> soren: i don't like it either
<cjwatson> adduser already has a plugin system
<kirkland> soren: but if a user chooses to encrypt all of $HOME
<cjwatson> adduser.local or whatever it's called
<soren> cjwatson: Oh. Is that a recent addition?
<cjwatson> no
<kirkland> soren: i need somewhere to put their configuration information that can be read prior to $HOME being mounted
<cjwatson> I've been using it since at least 2001 or so
<cjwatson> however, it's intended for use by the sysadmin not by the distro
<cjwatson> kirkland: I don't have a problem with patching adduser provided that we don't break in the event that the sysadmin used useradd
<cjwatson> (as in, we degrade gracefully)
<soren> cjwatson: Ah, that sort of thing. Truth be told, I didn't know about that, but I was thinkgin more along hte lines of a directory of scripts to be called by adduser. That way, packages could add scripts there that would be called. It's a bit hard to do that with the .local thing.
<soren> Man, my typing is horrible today.
<cjwatson> kirkland: however it sounds like you and soren have some talking-out of this to do
<cjwatson> kirkland: I'm a bit too distracted by other things to think about it properly ...
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, no worries
<cjwatson> kirkland: also, you could put it in /home/$USER and then just overmount it; the trick would be dealing with syncing it back on umount
<soren> kirkland: I only joined this discussion now... Why are we putting stuff in /var that we both think belongs in /home? :)
<cjwatson> kirkland: (or some similar kind of invention)
<kirkland> soren: your .ecryptfs directory contains configuration data
<kirkland> cjwatson: hmm, i've been trying various ways of doing that
<kirkland> cjwatson: and they're breaking when a user, say, changes their password
 * persia likes the overmount suggestion
<kirkland> cjwatson: which has to re-write .ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<kirkland> cjwatson: which goes through the ecryptfs kernel encryption
<cjwatson> understood
<kirkland> cjwatson: and the next time the user logs in, it's not readable (yet)
<kirkland> chicken -> meet egg
<persia> kirkland, Maybe use a union mount to remount the .ecryptfs directory on top of the unencrypted $HOME ?
<cjwatson> I don't particularly mind /home/.user. It's not very aesthetically pleasing but it would work
<cjwatson> but /var is fine by me too
<soren> I don't like the aesthetics of it either.
<cjwatson> whatever, argue it among yourselves :-)
<soren> Why make it a hidden directory? That just seems odd.
<kirkland> persia: what's the syntax of a union mount?
<kirkland> persia: i can go try that
<soren> /home/$USER.ecrypts wouldn't look very pretty either, though.
 * persia goes to refresh knowledge of the documentation.
<persia> Also, is this the right channel?  Should this be -devel or -server or something?
<kirkland> persia: we can move ...  this conversation was originally intended to have an -installer flair and involve primarily cjwatson
<kirkland> persia: -devel is fine
<persia> kirkland, Right.  The beginning seemed well targeted.  "whatever, argue it among yourselves :-)" makes me think we should go elsewhere :)
<cjwatson> well, I just wanted to say that I don't feel strongly about it from an installer POV
<kirkland> cjwatson: thx.
<kirkland> persia: agreed.
<cjwatson> I think there's a useful discussion to be had on the placement, and don't want to prejudge that
<cjwatson> the other possibility is a small set-id thing that creates /var/lib/ecryptfs/$USER
<cjwatson> i.e. say that any user has the right to create a directory by their name there
<cjwatson> think about how that interacts with quotas (hopefully not much)
<cjwatson> but that doesn't seem a particularly unreasonable thing to do
<davmor2> cjwatson: fix seems to be working so far, it got past where it was anyway :)
<cjwatson> it's working for me
<davmor2> cjwatson: Has it gone all the way through?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> freecell's up now :)
<davmor2> meh I might have hd issues then wipe and try again :)
<cr3> cjwatson: ping, have you had an opportunity to upload the netboot image for the kernel in -proposed? just checking with you in case I'm looking at the wrong place in the archive
<cjwatson> no, not yet sorry
<cr3> cjwatson: no problem, I was worried for a moment that I might not be looking at the right place
<davmor2> cjwatson: Something is not right here at all.  I dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda the drive and now all I get is a flashing cursor top left :(
<cr3> davmor2: that's weird, shouldn't you get some error from the bios saying that the device is not bootable?
<davmor2> cr3: I reinstalled Jaunty sorry not very clear
<cjwatson> cr3: I'll try to remember to explicitly tell you once it's in
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r997 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Make serial-modules optional on ia64; it's currently built-in.
<cjwatson> davmor2: hmm, I really don't know at this point - all I can say is it's working for me :(
<cjwatson> davmor2: that symptom sounds like the kernel isn't making it up
<davmor2> I'm not entirely convinced grub is I'm just checking it now
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm trying it on my other test system incase it's an issue with hw I'll ping you in a bit and let you know
<davmor2> running in vm too just to tripple check
<cr3> cjwatson: hopefully, you won't have to remember for long, I'm spending my spare time automating detection of changes on archive.u.c
<cr3> cjwatson: by the way, thanks for the installer fix. I noticed some test results trickling in automatically for 20081121.1
<cjwatson> oh, no problem
<cjwatson> I'm pushing a bzr branch up for intrepid-proposed, just taking a while
<davmor2> cjwatson: definitely a weird ass thing going on here.  On the other install I had already got kubuntu intrepid.  After trying to install jaunty I now get Grub loading please wait Error 17
<davmor2> So that is 2 sets of hw not working
<davmor2> cjwatson: vm hanging too
<davmor2> and that is from the iso
<davmor2> cjwatson: Cd burn and iso both match md5sums with the image md5sum
<cjwatson> phone.
<cjwatson> 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<cjwatson>      This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the
<cjwatson>      filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<cjwatson> davmor2: what partitioning method did you use? were you starting from a blank disk?
<davmor2> cjwatson: I am guessing that the grub is the old grub from the kubuntu install I'll check
<davmor2> whole disk
<cjwatson> why would the grub be the old grub from the Kubuntu install?
<cjwatson> the normal behaviour is for grub to be reinstalled, unless you overrode that manually
<davmor2> no I didn't override at all
<davmor2> cjwatson: Does any of grub get installed to mbr?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> grub installs its first stage to the mbr
<davmor2> cjwatson: I've pulled a copy of mbr using dd should it read gibberish?
<cjwatson> gibberish to you ;-)
<cjwatson> it should not be human-readable, if that's what you mean
<davmor2> cjwatson: bin file yes
<cjwatson> davmor2: 'od -Ax -tx1 -N512 /dev/sda' please?
<cjwatson> (somewhat easier to handle than dd)
<davmor2> cjwatson: you around still sorry I had to go out I hadn't clocked the time
<davmor2> cjwatson: When you get chance http://www.davmor2.co.uk/mymbr is the file created from od -Ax -tx1 -N512 /dev/sda
<CarlFK> is there something like /etc/foo that has ibex/jaunty in it?
<CarlFK>  /etc/lsb-base/
<cjwatson> CarlFK: lsb_release -cs
<CarlFK> thanks
<CarlFK> in the installer: ~ # echo|sed 'aA\nB'
<CarlFK> AnB
<cjwatson> yes. that isn't portable.
<cjwatson> -> POSIX
<CarlFK> rats.  so how do I get a \n?
<cjwatson> echo | sed 'aA\
<cjwatson> B'
<cjwatson> or something along those lines
<cjwatson> http://www.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/009695399/utilities/sed.html
<CarlFK> thaks - ill figure it out
<CIA-2> grub-installer: cjwatson * r760 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): 'dmraid -c -s' changed its output format; cope with both old and new.
<CIA-2> grub-installer: cjwatson * r761 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.35ubuntu2
<CIA-2> base-installer: cjwatson * r338 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog library.sh): 'dmraid -c -s' changed its output format; cope with both old and new.
<CIA-2> base-installer: cjwatson * r339 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.86ubuntu8
<CIA-2> grub-installer: cjwatson * r762 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog isinstallable): Nail another instance of dmraid output-checking.
<CIA-2> grub-installer: cjwatson * r763 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.35ubuntu3
<CIA-2> os-prober: cjwatson * r224 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog os-prober): 'dmraid -c -s' changed its output format; cope with both old and new.
<CIA-2> os-prober: cjwatson * r225 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu2
<CIA-2> partman-base: cjwatson * r116 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/base.sh): 'dmraid -c -s' changed its output format; cope with both old and new.
<CIA-2> partman-base: cjwatson * r117 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 128ubuntu2
<CIA-2> hw-detect: cjwatson * r96 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog discover-mac-io.sh):
<CIA-2> hw-detect: Reinstate snd-powermac for i2s-a devices since apparently the lock-up
<CIA-2> hw-detect: has been fixed (LP: #87652).
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r984 debian-installer/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.27-8 kernels.
<cjwatson> (that was intrepid-proposed branch, silly cia)
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r985 intrepid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu24
<CIA-2> grub-installer: cjwatson * r764 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog otheros.sh): Fix syntax error in otheros.sh.
<CIA-2> grub-installer: cjwatson * r765 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.35ubuntu4
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-22
<cheezfood> I got a problem installing 8.10...can anyone help?
<cjwatson> cheezfood: if you describe what your problem is and stick around, I may be able to help later, or somebody else may beat me to it. It's 5:17am for me right now and I'm only at the computer for five minutes to prod some builds before going back to bed.
<cheezfood> thx
<cheezfood> I try to run ubiquity and get this error:
<cheezfood> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ubiquity --help
<cheezfood> 'import site' failed; use -v for traceback
<cheezfood> Traceback (most recent call last):
<cheezfood>   File "/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 7, in <module>
<cheezfood>     import os
<cheezfood>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/os.py", line 469, in <module>
<cheezfood>     class _Environ(UserDict.IterableUserDict):
<cheezfood> AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'IterableUserDict'
<cheezfood> running from the CD
<cjwatson> sounds like a very unhappy python installation, and this didn't happen in stock Ubuntu 8.10. Unless this is modified from stock 8.10 in some way, you have a bad burn or a bad CD drive
<cjwatson> try all of (a) cleaning the CD itself (b) burning the CD at a lower speed (c) cleaning the CD drive lens
<cheezfood> hrm.. K thx...I'll just try a new cd
<cjwatson> unfortunately optical drives/media are not as reliable as you might hope ...
<cheezfood> aha... thx, I hadn't thought of that
<cjwatson> do try cleaning the drive lens. That's the sort of thing you can clear up relatively easily and that's a real headache until you do, in my experience
<cheezfood> with a lens cleaning CD?
<cjwatson> yeah
<cheezfood> kew
 * cjwatson goes back to bed
#ubuntu-installer 2008-11-23
<selkies> guys if i ve installed ubuntu from xp using wubi.. later when i remove the xp .. will i still be able to install xp
<selkies> and have a dual boot
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-16
<DeeTah> hi guys!
<DeeTah> i've got a problem with ubuntu installer
<DeeTah> the kubuntu netbook pendrive version doesn't mount /cow
<DeeTah> how to manually try to mount this one?
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3648 auto-update/ (151 files in 10 dirs): merge from trunk
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3649 auto-update/ (3 files in 2 dirs): proper error dialog if update fails
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-17
<CIA-37> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3650 auto-update/ubiquity/auto_update.py: list ubiquity last to avoid apt trying to select another frontend
<mterry> superm1, I have ISO, btw
<mozmck_work> I built a custom livecd based off the 9.10 ISO, with a custom kernel based off the ubuntu 2.6.31-15 sources.  I was able to boot the livecd and run programs without any problems, but after I installed on the hard drive it would hang with a black screen instead of booting.
<mozmck_work> Then I installed from the standard 9.10 ISO and the computer booted fine.
<mozmck_work> When I built the kernel the default setting was gz compression, and I had to unpack and recompress the initrd with lzma compression to get the livecd to work.
<mozmck_work> my question is, could the problem with installation be that I should have selected lz compression in the kernel setup?
<mozmck_work> anyone here?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-18
<jago25> Ubiquity is freezing for me on language selection. I can't download >~10mb due to bandwith problems. So I need t ofall back on to another way to install. How do I fall back to the debian installer? Alternatively, perhaps I could update Ubuquity? I think the crashing is due to a complicated partition table possibly; fdisk -l says the partitions are out of order (but windows works find)
<jago25> Quiet i inhere :/
<lcapriotti> cjwatson: grub-installer_1.43ubuntu8_i386.udeb: <grub-install --no-floppy "(hd0)"> fails due to a missing /etc/mtab in /target, any advice? (Custom LiveCD)
<lcapriotti> works fine after manually executing "grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab"
<ev> cjwatson: http://lkml.org/lkml/2006/6/16/163 - fail.
<ev> perhaps we should record this on the filesystem as part of livecd-rootfs?
<ev> saving us the time of calculating something that is static.
<lcapriotti> cjwatson: commenting line "[ ! -h /etc/mtab ] || return 0" in functions.sh/update_grub makes the installer work, would you mind to explain?
<lcapriotti> other info: grub legacy selected
<CIA-93> partman-iscsi: cjwatson * r37 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 8
<ev> bootchart works quite nicely: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/ubiquity-to-summary.png
<cjwatson> lcapriotti: I have no idea, but surely the bug is the missing mtab, not any code in grub-installer
<cjwatson> ev: record as part of livecd-rootfs> works for me
<ev> coolness, I'll make that change todayish
<lcapriotti> right, but mtab is built by that update_mtab
<cjwatson> jago25: a freeze during language selection can't be due to your partition table
<lcapriotti> which works by commenting the [ -h ...
<cjwatson> lcapriotti: that test is "is /etc/mtab already a symlink?"
<cjwatson> and if it's a symlink, that's typically to /proc/mounts, so it can't update that
<lcapriotti> right, in d-i's root fs that is a symlink
<lcapriotti> but what about mtab in /target?
<lcapriotti> that is the one missing
<lcapriotti> and that is the one created by update_mtab
<cjwatson> oh, that should be $ROOT/etc/mtab I think
<lcapriotti> hehe, that's what I thought
<cjwatson> maybe?
<cjwatson> I'd have to check the history to make sure
<cjwatson> file a bug please
<lcapriotti> launchad for debian-install?
<lcapriotti> *launchpad?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+filebug
<lcapriotti> K, on my way. Tks for your support
<cjwatson> yes, looks like it was introduced by a freebsd porter
<lcapriotti> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/484832
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 484832 in grub-installer "grub-installer fails to create /target/etc/mtab - it checks for d-i /etc/mtab rather than /target/etc/mtab" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> lcapriotti: fixed upstream
<lcapriotti> cool, looking forward to the new udeb
<cjwatson> well, for lucid ...
<lcapriotti> too bad, I'd need it for karmic
<cjwatson> you have a custom iso anyway :-)
<lcapriotti> sure, but I would like to rely on official udebs!
<lcapriotti> anyway, good to have understood there the problem is
<lcapriotti> and with grub2 it seems it's ok - doesn't it rely on mtab too?
<cjwatson> it doesn't try to edit it
<cjwatson> actually I don't recall exactly what needs mtab, sorry
 * cjwatson is at a conference and not really well-placed to dig that out :)
<lcapriotti> no problm, you were very helpful
<jago25> This is a repeat question after 2hr wait and seeing some activity in here: Ubiquity is freezing for me on language selection. I can't download >~10mb due to bandwith problems. So I need t ofall back on to another way to install. How do I fall back to the debian installer? Alternatively, perhaps I could update Ubuquity? I think the crashing is due to a complicated partition table possibly; fdisk
<jago25> -l says the partitions are out of order (but windows works find)
<jago25> Would love to have at least just the twinkle of an opinion on it :/
<jago25> :/ o well, I give up then, bye
<cjwatson> jago25: I answered you already!
<cjwatson> 15:19 <cjwatson> jago25: a freeze during language selection can't be due to your partition table
<cjwatson> jago25: you can use the alternate install CD if you want to use d-i
<cjwatson> jago25: but a ubiquity freeze on language selection indicates some rather strange problem ... perhaps a dodgy CD (drive|disk)?
<ev> cjwatson: does this look okay to you <http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/321690/>?
<cjwatson> ev: yes, looks fine
<ev> thanks
<CIA-93> ubiquity: evand * r3587 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/base.py): Run success_cmd, error_cmd, and automation_error_cmd as root.
<StevenK> ev: have you seen something like this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/484996 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 484996 in unr-meta "UNR installer fails to load with persistent boot option on Aspire one A110" [Undecided,New]
<ev> StevenK: nope; followed up in the bug
<StevenK> ev: Oh, I was going to do that, thanks!
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-19
<lcapriotti> hi, which is the earliest hook for a script performing deluser? I need this to be executed before the d-i user creation
<lcapriotti> (in-target deluser)
<CIA-93> ubiquity: evand * r3588 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-93> ubiquity: Use /cdrom/casper/filesystem.size instead of calculating the size of
<CIA-93> ubiquity: /rofs on each run.
<CIA-93> ubiquity: evand * r3589 ubiquity/scripts/install.py: Use self.casper_path rather than hardcoding /cdrom/casper.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-20
<CIA-93> ubiquity: evand * r3590 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Include a progress message for ubiquity/success_command.
<CIA-93> ubiquity: evand * r3591 ubiquity/ (4 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-93> ubiquity: Do not use the preseeded install progress message as the install
<CIA-93> ubiquity: window title. Use a more understandable string.
<corp186> I want to do some development on d-i in ubuntu, but I'm getting really confused on how to do so
<corp186> obviously the installer is a complex system of multiple packages
<corp186> so how do I even start development?
<corp186> do I take a release iso, decompose it, and replace parts that I've developed?
<corp186> unfortunately, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development?action=show&redirect=InstallerDevelopment doesn't really go over how to get set up for installer development...
<CIA-93> ubiquity: evand * r3592 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules):
<CIA-93> ubiquity: Check the syntax of any shell scripts in the source tree as part of
<CIA-93> ubiquity: debian/rules check.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-21
<eason> Ruben: hi
<_ruben> hi
<eason> do you remember me who asked your help for PXE installing of Ubuntu few days before?
<_ruben> vaguely :)
<eason> I am still struggling with this problem, no any progress further, could you help me to solve it?
<_ruben> at which stage are you stuck currently?
<eason> when choosing my ubuntu copy in my web server, comes error 'installer failed to download a file from the mirror'
<_ruben> the installer log and the webserver log oughta give some insight on what it's looking for that doesnt exist
<_ruben> http://mywheel.net/blog/index.php/ubuntu-network-install/ .. perhaps this approach still works (its from an ancient ubuntu release) .. it uses tftp for everything
<eason> and in console 4, installer log, it shows 'main-menu : wget : not an http or ftp url '
<_ruben> hmm .. looks like a flawed preseed file then
<_ruben> could you pastebin your preseed file?
<_ruben> or are you picking your local mirror manually in the installer?
<eason> yes, d-i mirror/http/hostname string 192.168.2.1
<eason> d-i mirror/http/directory string /ubuntu
<eason> d-i mirror/http/proxy string
<eason> maybe something wrong in my mirror server by http, even when using net installing without preseed, the same error comes
<_ruben> add: d-i mirror/protocol string http
<_ruben> crap .. gotta run .. bbl
<eason> let me try
<_ruben> here's what it looks like on my end: http://paste.ubuntu.com/324307/
<eason> I have added it, but the same error comes, in log console, it shows -- anna: cat: can't open '/tmp/net-retriever-2909-deduplicat/*' : No such file or directory
<eason> my preseed, http://paste.ubuntu.com/324312/
<eason> ruben, any tips ?
<eason> what is your version of Ubuntu? mine is 9.10
<corp186> are there instructions somewhere for how to build an installer image?
<corp186> I want to do some development work on the debian installer and ubiquity
#ubuntu-installer 2009-11-22
<shtylman> corp186: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installer/Development?action=show&redirect=InstallerDevelopment that should get you started
<shtylman> the branch is located at: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/ubiquity/trunk
<shtylman> you can ignore the IRC notification bits
<shtylman> and to build the package after you make changes: run debuild
<shtylman> more commonly, we just have a virtual machine and make the changes in that so we can test them quicker
<corp186> shtylman: I've been poring over that info, but I'm still a little lost
<corp186> how do I create a new installation iso
<corp186> I checked out the dists branch of debian-installer
<corp186> and checked out all the relevant packages
<corp186> then I used the debian instructions to try to build installation media
<corp186> like "fakeroot make build_cdrom_isolinux"
<corp186> but it ends up making a tarball, and not an iso
<shtylman> corp186: why do you want to make a whole new iso?
<corp186> shtylman: maybe I don't need to, but I want to test changes to the installer
<corp186> so how can I make changes and test them?
<shtylman> for development and testing you don't need to make a whole new iso, you can just boot a live environment and install your created deb into that
<corp186> I don't understand, but there are many holes in my understanding of how the installer works
<shtylman> or... as I suggest, have a live environment (or even an installed system) in a virtual machine. Then install the ubiquity package in that system
<shtylman> corp186: you can run the ubiquity installer from and installed system, it does not have to be from a live CD
<corp186> I think I see what you're getting at, so I have further questions
<shtylman> k
<corp186> I'm having a hard time understanding how the d-i installer is put together
<corp186> from what I can tell, the installer runs programs from a series of packages
<corp186> if that's correct, where is the data that strings it all together in the right order
<shtylman> I am not too familiar with d-i itself (my work is mainly in the frontend) but yes... there are a number of scripts that ubiquity calls out to
<corp186> I'm looking at modifying the underlying installation, not ubiquity (yet)
<shtylman> the people to ask (they are not online right now) are cjwatson who has been working on the installer for a long time and also evand who works and maintails ubiquity currently
<corp186> shtylman: thanks
<shtylman> np
#ubuntu-installer 2010-11-22
<ev> "this is not spam." amazing.
<CIA-4> grub-installer: cjwatson * r874 ubuntu/ (5 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.57
<ev> mpt: given that michaelforrest is gone, I don't suppose you have any free time to help determine how the "replace existing Ubuntu installation (keeping my files)" option should look?
<mpt> ev, I don't know how much free time I have, but maybe just use that wording for now (change the brackets to a comma, maybe) and I might have time to look at it later
<CIA-4> grub-installer: cjwatson * r875 ubuntu/debian/po/si.po: msgmerge
<ev> mpt: it's more a matter of how it looks on the second partitioning page (there could be more than one ubuntu install), so I'm wondering what the buttons on the bottom of the page should look like.  Noted though.  I'll come up with something for now.
<mpt> Report a bug and assign it to me, perhaps
<ev> okay, cool
<ev> bug 678454
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 678454 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "How should the 'replace existing Ubuntu installation' option look? (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/678454
<ev> any objections to me upgrading ubiquity to bzr 2a?  There's an outstanding merge proposal using it, and I might as well cover this off now.
<cjwatson> ev: please do
<ev> cool, on it
<ev> done
<ev> that was quite quick
<CIA-4> grub-installer: cjwatson * r876 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu1
<superm1> ev, it's a little bit noisy in there, i'll put what i said there here: <superm1> well i was thinking checkboxes, but bullet points might make more sense if it is automatic
<superm1> <superm1> but the important bit was relaying what the outcome would be before doing it since it could have different results depending on web access and for different people
<ev> superm1: sorry about the delay.
<ev> and indeed, we need to be *very* clear with the messaging
<ev> this really needs design attention
<ev> I want it to be simple, but useful to the vast majority of people.  So picking a reasonable default action and being able to encapsulate it in a sentence or two.
<ev> if mpt doesn't have time, I'll see if I can pester Iain to find a suitable replacement.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1309 lucid-proposed/ (8 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.32-26 kernels.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1310 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu102.6
<starf> Hi all, sorry if this is the wrong place, but I'm having a hard time creating a custom lucid install disc - based on the Alternate ISO
<starf> I am consistently having a failure with pkgsel
<starf> when running 'tasksel install ubuntu-desktop' manually from an alt-f2 console during the install, I see 'aptitude failed (100)'
<starf> my custom disc is basically just the alternate disc repackaged with my gpg key inside the ubuntu-keyring package and the apt repo rebuilt using apt-ftparchive
<starf> also, if i run 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^' within /target chrooted, i see 'cannot find task ubuntu-desktop', whereas the task is visible from 'tasksel --list-tasks'
<starf> so if anyone could point me in the right direction, it would be greatly appreciated
<soren> starf: tasksel gets its data from a configuration file.
<soren> starf: apt-get install blah^   goes by data in your Packages file(s).
<soren> starf: So the likely cause is that your apt cache is empty.
<starf> so i imagine this conf file would be read during tasksel postinst?
<starf> ok
<starf> but why would this change just by rebuilding the apt repo on the disc?
<starf> is the cache preloaded, or something crazy like that?
<starf> also, an apt-get update does not help... :(
<soren> /usr/share/tasksel/ contains the configuration files for tasksel.
<soren> starf: Do you have the ubuntu-desktop package?
<soren> starf: Can you paste the output of "apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop"?
<starf> i don't know how to paste from virtualbox, but apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop shows a lot of info about the package and a huuuge list of dependencies
<starf> if i do a straight 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' it installs fine, but not the task
<magn3ts> Why is the WUBI page out of date...
<magn3ts> It is still linking to the 10.04.1 installer....
<soren> starf: The important thing to look for is whether it lists "Task: ubuntu-desktop"
<soren> starf: The way "apt-get install whatever^" works is by installing all packages that say "Task: whatever" in the Packages file(s).
<soren> starf: So that's what you want to look for.
<soren> starf: Are you using a special mirror?
<starf> aha, it does not have a 'Task:' line at all
<soren> Oddness.
<starf> probably stripped when i rebuilt the apt repo
<soren> Ah.
<soren> Yes, apt-ftparchive doesn't keep it unless told to, iirc.
<starf> i'll go and check i did the overrides stuff properly
<starf> thanks for your help
<starf> you've probably saved me a day's worth of googling!
<soren> starf: np
<starf> btw, are the tools used to create the distributed ubuntu ISOs available?
<soren> Sure.
<soren> They're on Launchpad somewhere.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-11-23
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1369 maverick-proposed/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.35-23 kernels.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1370 maverick-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu29.1
<cjwatson> ev: so I think these m-a crashes are happening because of:
<cjwatson> -BEFORE = 'summary'
<cjwatson> +AFTER = 'usersetup'
<cjwatson> partman will never be running after usersetup in the parallel install model
<cjwatson> is it possible for it to go earlier, or does it have to be after usersetup (which is always after partitioning, etc.)?
<cjwatson> if the latter, it will have to do something else to get partitioning information
<ev> it has to be after usersetup, but I'm wondering if we still need partition information
<ev> as we assume the partition table is written now, so we don't need to filter out anything
<cjwatson> yeah, no more "scheduled for deletion"
<cjwatson> sounds reasonable
<cjwatson> I suspect this is why the installer always gets stuck on "Ready when you are" in natty right now
<cjwatson> since plugininstall will be crashing out I think
<ev> indeed, I noticed that as well
<ev> I'd like to get to the root cause of that
<ev> make sure it's not the page counter getting the wrong value
<ev> as it should be able to adapt to these situations
<ev> without falling over completely
<cjwatson> I have a broken kvm here, but since plugininstall is no longer running I don't know if I can extract further data from it
<cjwatson> you can have the logs if they would be helpful?
<ev> I can reliability reproduce it, so no worries
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> I suggest we should get the CDs working and then deliberately break it locally if needed for root-causing, though
<cjwatson> if you're not already on that ...
<ev> oh definitely
<ev> I can build an old copy of ubiquity, that's not a problem
<ev> working on a fix now
<cjwatson> thanks!
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r4436 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-migrationassistant.py):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Do not filter out partitions in migration-assistant anymore.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: parted_server is no longer running by the time it starts, but that's
<CIA-4> ubiquity: of no matter as it runs long after the partitioning has been
<CIA-4> ubiquity: committed.
<davmor2> ev: should that get sucked into the iso tomorrow?
<ev> I'll work on an upload now
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r4437 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup
<CIA-4> ubiquity: 1:0.49ubuntu1, base-installer 1.114ubuntu1, choose-mirror
<CIA-4> ubiquity: 2.36ubuntu1, clock-setup 0.105ubuntu1, debian-installer-utils
<CIA-4> ubiquity: 1.81ubuntu1, grub-installer 1.57ubuntu1, hw-detect 1.81ubuntu1,
<CIA-4> ubiquity: migration-assistant 0.6.8, netcfg 1.57ubuntu2, partconf 1.35,
<CIA-4> ubiquity: partman-base 146ubuntu2, partman-basicfilesystems 68ubuntu1,
<CIA-4> ubiquity: evand * r4438 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.5.1
<highvoltage> ev: have you had any chance to look at bug 667243?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 667243 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity takes a very long (>20 minutes) time to remove langpacks on the Edubuntu image (affects: 2) (heat: 153)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/667243
<highvoltage> ev: the logs posted in the comments should give you all the information you need, if not, feel free to poke me :)
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1386 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.37-6 kernels.
<highvoltage> w/win 21
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1387 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu4
<CIA-4> usb-creator: superm1 * r329 usb-creator/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-4> usb-creator: If the EFI bootloader isn't present in the proper location but efi.img is
<CIA-4> usb-creator: available in boot/grub, extract the EFI bootloader and place it in the proper
<CIA-4> usb-creator: location. (LP: #677260)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-11-24
<magn3ts> The wubi installer page is still broken...
<magn3ts> Oh well...
<CIA-4> apt-setup: cjwatson * r205 ubuntu/ (5 files in 4 dirs): Add Release files for extras.ubuntu.com/natty.
<CIA-4> apt-setup: cjwatson * r206 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.49ubuntu2
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1371 maverick-proposed/ (build/config/common debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> debian-installer: Use udebs from maverick-security, maverick-proposed, and
<CIA-4> debian-installer: maverick-updates.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1372 maverick-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu29.2
<davmor2> morning all
<davmor2> ev: did your m-a patch hit the iso?
<ev> davmor2: no, new livefs images are not being created at the moment, due to this:
<ev> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/natty/ubuntu/latest/livecd-20101124-amd64.out
<davmor2> ev: :( damn them damn them all to hell
<cjwatson> wow, builders entirely swamped with private jobs
<cjwatson> new evolution/i386 should start building in 20 minutes or so; amd64 is several hours away yet
<soren> cjwatson: That sort of thing makes me rather uneasy. Private jobs are mostly security stuff, isn't it?
<cjwatson> soren: generally, yes
<cjwatson> not that I really know for sure, I just see "Building private source" on https://launchpad.net/builders/
<soren> yeah, I saw it, too.
<CIA-4> tasksel: cjwatson * r1449 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-4> tasksel: Update Ubuntu tasks from seeds, replacing ubuntustudio-audio with
<CIA-4> tasksel: ubuntustudio-generation and ubuntustudio-recording.
<CIA-4> tasksel: cjwatson * r1450 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.84ubuntu4
<cjwatson> evolution publishing on i386, accepted on amd64; hopefully that will be enough to get the desktop installable again for live builds though it's not clear yet
#ubuntu-installer 2010-11-25
<magn3ts> Hey look, the wubi ubuntu page is still wrong!
#ubuntu-installer 2010-11-26
<ev> davmor2: The m-a bug should be fixed.
<ev> I just tested it here and it installs fine
<davmor2> ev: cool
<davmor2> updating and burning now then
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-21
<glitchd_> anybody in here have teamspeak by chance?
<glitchd_> anybody in here have teamspeak by chance?
<CIA-16> base-installer: cjwatson * r963 ubuntu/ (15 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 1.122
<CIA-16> base-installer: cjwatson * r964 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.122ubuntu1
<DW-10297> Any chance that the Adaptec 6405 is going to be supported in installer anytime soon? killing me =D
<cjwatson> It's probably best to ask the kernel team about that
<cjwatson> We just use the kernel they give us
<DW-10297> How do I find these gents?
<cjwatson> #ubuntu-kernel
<DW-10297> I was praying so hard that 11.11 had the driver
<DW-10297> cjwatson: okay so in a round about way I have figured out it's an installer issue =D
<DW-10297> I thought it was a kernel issue because my auto install kickstart script told me that there was no root partition defined, so I just stupidly assumed that it was because the raid controller didn't work
<DW-10297> So I removed all of the lines relevant to disks from the kickstart file, and what it does is takes me to the "[!!] Partition Disks" screen, the only option on this screen says: "Configure ISCSI Volumes".. However if I hit "Go Back" here and then 'Partition Disks'
<DW-10297> it takes me to the screen asking me if I want to remove the LVM data already on the drive
<DW-10297> so it seems like the first time it calls partman it's highly confused
<DW-10297> but the second time it isn't
<cjwatson> I don't really have mental bandwidth to help right now, because I'm doing several other complex things; a bug report about this would need to have the kickstart file (with passwords removed) plus the syslog and partman installer logs
<cjwatson> then hopefully it can be reproduced in a VM
<DW-10297> this is the last question I will burden you with, is the version of the netboot in the server ISO the current version?
<cjwatson> probably, but in any case it's best to fetch it from the archive
<cjwatson> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/oneiric-updates/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<cjwatson> er, hah, that doesn't exist yet, s/oneiric-updates/oneiric/
<cjwatson> when a more current version is published, it will be in oneiric-updates
<cjwatson> but that'd just be a refresh against kernel updates, most likely
<DW-10297> ah, okay so hitting go back 'partition disks' and then enter a bunch of times actually results in a working install it appears
<DW-10297> so no clue but I guess i'll just do that =)
<cjwatson> sounds dodgy to me but if it works for you ...
<DW-10297> I don't disagree that it's dodgy, I just need the server to work soon so my choices are limited, either use this or Fedora 16 =)
<DW-10297> where can I drop the bug?
<cjwatson> the debian-installer package in Ubuntu
<DW-10297> is that at like bugzilla.ubuntu.com?
<cjwatson> launchpad.net
<CarlFK> DW-10297: https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian-installer
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> please do not use that link
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer
<CarlFK> ?
<cjwatson> the link you gave represents debian-installer upstream, which does not use Launchpad for bug tracking; reports there will go into a black hole
<CarlFK> er, never midn.. right/
<CarlFK> DW-10297: I just did an install on a hardware raid that shows up as /dev/cciss/c0d0p not /dev/sda - I got the "no / defined" message.
<DW-10297> if you hit back and then 'partition disks' does it work normally?
<DW-10297> cjwatson: this is where I am trying to publish the bug will this work? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+filebug
<cjwatson> yes
<DW-10297> does the log file you need me to paste into here exist after the install is completed or do I need to copy it out during the install?
<CarlFK> DW-10297: for me, back just looped to the same "no /" dialog.   I used dev/cciss/c0d0p for "d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda"
<DW-10297> CarlFK: yeah, I removed all of the stuff related to disks in my kickstart script
<DW-10297> if you have it in there it will infinitely loop
<CarlFK> DW-10297:  /var/log/installer/syslog
<DW-10297> CarlFK and that will exist after the install is completed?
<CarlFK> yes
<DW-10297> does launchpad give you the opportunity to submit attachments or should I just paste my kickstart/log into this little box?
<DW-10297> i want to be least annoying as possible
<CarlFK> attachments
<CarlFK> for more in syslog DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 here is mine: append initrd=ubuntu/oneiric/amd64/initrd.gz root=/dev/rd/0 rw auto=true     netcfg/wireless_wep= interface=auto hostname= DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 url=shaz --
<cjwatson> use DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer instead
<cjwatson> (=5 won't produce a debug trace from stuff in the target)
<cjwatson> however remember that DEBCONF_DEBUG exposes the password in the trace, so don't use it routinely, only when you're actually debugging stuff
<cjwatson> it's sort of like strace
<DW-10297> can you add an additional attachment to a bug after you submit it or should I create one file with the ks and the log?
<DW-10297> okay, nevermind
<DW-10297>  an additional attachment to a bug after you submit it or should I create one file with the ks and the log?
<DW-10297> woops
<DW-10297> Bug #893152
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 893152 in debian-installer "Partition disks step shows no physical disks the first time it is activated" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/893152
<CarlFK> you can attach multiple files, but need to do one at a time
<CIA-16> user-setup: cjwatson * r251 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply user-setup-ask):
<CIA-16> user-setup: apt-install ecryptfs-utils and cryptsetup in user-setup-apply, not
<CIA-16> user-setup: user-setup-ask (LP: #893014).
<CIA-16> user-setup: cjwatson * r252 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.39ubuntu2
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5092 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.55ubuntu1,
<CIA-16> ubiquity: base-installer 1.122ubuntu1, choose-mirror 2.39ubuntu1, clock-setup
<CIA-16> ubiquity: 0.109ubuntu1, console-setup 1.70ubuntu1, debian-installer-utils
<CIA-16> ubiquity: 1.87ubuntu1, hw-detect 1.87ubuntu1, localechooser 2.38ubuntu1,
<CIA-16> ubiquity: partman-ext3 66ubuntu1, partman-partitioning 83ubuntu1, partman-target
<CIA-16> ubiquity: 76ubuntu1, user-setup 1.39ubuntu2.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5093 trunk/debian/real-po/ (74 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5094 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.3
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-22
<CIA-16> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r719 ubuntu/ (6 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 49
<CIA-16> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r720 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 49ubuntu1
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5095 trunk/tests/test_gtkui.py: typo
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5096 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_gtkui.py):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: Whitelist grub_device_label in test_interface_translated on non-x86
<CIA-16> ubiquity: architectures; grub-installer will be unavailable to supply the
<CIA-16> ubiquity: translations, but that doesn't matter since the template won't be
<CIA-16> ubiquity: displayed anyway.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5097 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.4
<CarlFK> d-i preseed/late_command seen false - "but still have the question asked. To do this the seen flag must be reset to “false” after setting the value for a question.  "
<CarlFK> it didn't ask.  I am guessing because it doesn't normally ask?
<CIA-16> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1565 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/omap4.cfg debian/changelog): Move armel/omap4 to 3.0.0-1401 kernels.
<CIA-16> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1566 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu78
<davmor2> hey ev on the install can you swap the connected to the internet and wifi connection pages,  currently you can't select the download updates from the first screen as you can't connect to wifi till the second (if you follow the pages setup)
<ev> nope
<ev> because the latter depends on the former
<ev> (for broadcom cards, as checking the 3rd party extras box enables support for the wl driver)
<davmor2> ev: ah right
<davmor2> ev: bit of a pain then :(
<ev> yeah, that one needs some mpt brilliance applied to it. I'm all out of ideas.
<davmor2> ev: I'm assuming that it is just an python call,  can you display the download updates on the second page aswell as the first and have it already checked if it was on the first page?  (I don't know how plausible it is)
<ev> I think that would be confusing
<ev> those pages just need a bit of a rethink by a usability expert
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-23
<CIA-16> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1568 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu79
<jibel> preseeded installs now requires to set keyboard-configuration/xkb-keymap . Do you know where this change comes from ? I can't find it.
<jibel> it was somewhere around Nov. 15th
<cjwatson> that would be the giant console-setup merege
<cjwatson> oh god, I wish Debian's console-setup maintainers would STOP REARRANGING DEBCONF QUESTIONS UNNECESSARILY
<cjwatson> jibel: this requires some thought, please file a bug on console-setup
<cjwatson> I'll probably ditch that question
<jibel> cjwatson, ok, will do. It's giving me hard times with desktop preseeded installs.
<cjwatson> yeah, I expect I can fix it quickly but at the very least I want an audit trail for why I did it
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-24
<jibel> cjwatson, I filed bug 894187 for the keyboard-configuration/xkb-keymap change
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 894187 in console-setup "d-i preseeded installation fails because keyboard-configuration/xkb-keymap is not set" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894187
<cjwatson> thanks
<CIA-16> console-setup: cjwatson * r428 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog keyboard-configuration.config):
<CIA-16> console-setup: Drop the simplified keyboard-configuration/xkb-keymap question; it
<CIA-16> console-setup: breaks existing preseeding, might confuse Ubiquity, and people are
<CIA-16> console-setup: already used to the layout/variant questions in Ubuntu (LP: #894187).
<CIA-16> console-setup: cjwatson * r429 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.70ubuntu2
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-25
<sekon_> Hello i am trying to customise ubiquity
<sekon_> I want to know where, on the cdrom
<sekon_> ubiquity-frontend-kde.deb is stored
<sekon_> mounting installer CD on loopback
<sekon_> and find . -name "*.deb"  | grep -i kde
<sekon_> ./pool/main/u/ubiquity/oem-config-kde_2.8.7_all.deb
<sekon_> gives me this
<cjwatson> sekon_: it's unpacked into /casper/filesystem.squashfs
<cjwatson> the .deb itself isn't stored
<om26er> ubquity is broken it seems, I cannot install the daily build
<ogra_> file a bug :)
<jibel> om26er, how broken ? could you file a bug and attach the installer logs ?
<jibel> :)
<jibel> I get bug 894768 with desktop images, could one have a look ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 894768 in ubiquity "Installation randomly fails with: File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/install_misc.py", line 621, in copy_file targetfh.write(buf) IOError: [Errno 22] Invalid argument " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894768
<om26er> bug 894788
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/894788
<ubot2> om26er: Error: <Bugtracker.plugin.Launchpad instance at 0xa1a25ec> bug 894788 not found
<om26er> jibel: i cannot edit partitions so cannot install, the edit partition dialogs are empty
<om26er> bug 894788
<om26er> the bot is slow, now the bug is public :)
<om26er> seems mine is bug 792652
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 792652 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with ValueError in command(): I/O operation on closed file" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/792652
<om26er> jibel: seems my issue is bug 885654, thankfully I found a workaround in the report. :-)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 885654 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with KeyError in partman_edit_dialog(): 'method_choices'" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/885654
<cjwatson> I'll have a look
<cjwatson> jibel: IOErrors are usually hardware problems not software problems
<cjwatson> hmm, well, maybe EINVAL isn't
<cjwatson> (there'll be a delay while I sync images)
<jibel> cjwatson, that's what I thought initially but I can't find any trace of a HW error in the logs of the guest or the host.
<cjwatson> "EINVAL fd is attached to an object which is unsuitable for writing; or the file was opened with the O_DIRECT flag, and either the address specified in buf, the value specified in count, or the current file offset is not suitably aligned."
<cjwatson> we don't use O_DIRECT so it must be the former, but, er, what
<cjwatson> we only just open()ed that fd and that didn't raise an exception
<jibel> cjwatson, I still get bug 894187 with console-setup 1.70ubuntu2, I'll re-run the test again just to make sure I tried the right image and update the report.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 894187 in console-setup "d-i preseeded installation fails because keyboard-configuration/xkb-keymap is not set" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894187
<cjwatson> jibel: that's because I haven't rebuilt d-i yet
<cjwatson> jibel: that'll get done before alpha-1, but I didn't want to load up the buildds with it because I'm going to have to rebuild for a new kernel later today anyway
<cjwatson> no need to update the report
<jibel> cjwatson, ok, I'll wait for next d-i build. thanks
<CIA-16> partman-base: cjwatson * r1355 ubuntu/ (choose_partition/partition_tree/do_option debian/changelog):
<CIA-16> partman-base: choose_partition/partition_tree/do_option: 'local' is not legal outside
<CIA-16> partman-base: a function (and current dash rejects this; LP: #885654).
<CIA-16> partman-base: cjwatson * r1356 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 151ubuntu3
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5098 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-16> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.70ubuntu2,
<CIA-16> ubiquity: partman-base 151ubuntu3.
<CIA-16> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5099 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.9.5
<CIA-16> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1569 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.2.0-2 kernels.
<CIA-16> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1570 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu80
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-26
<CIA-16> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1571 ubuntu/ (build/config/i386/netboot.cfg debian/changelog): Bump i386 netboot image size by 512KiB.
<CIA-16> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1572 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu81
<jibel> bug 896546, same crash than bug 894768 but with virtualbox
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 896546 in ubiquity "Ubiquity crashed while trying to install 12.04 in VirtualBox on an iMac" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/896546
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 894768 in ubiquity "Installation randomly fails with: File "/usr/lib/ubiquity/ubiquity/install_misc.py", line 621, in copy_file targetfh.write(buf) IOError: [Errno 22] Invalid argument " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/894768
<jibel> the difference is that 896546 fails in targetfh.close(), while 894768 failed in write()
<cjwatson> jibel: that's compatible with it being a kernel bug, then
<cjwatson> it's unsurprising that you might sometimes get it in close() and sometimes in write(), since close() often has to write buffered data
#ubuntu-installer 2011-11-27
<CIA-16> rootskel-gtk: cjwatson * r133 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.23
<CIA-16> rootskel-gtk: cjwatson * r134 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.23ubuntu1
<CIA-16> localechooser: cjwatson * r169 ubuntu/ (15 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 2.39
<CIA-16> localechooser: cjwatson * r170 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.39ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2012-11-19
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, for a temporary workaround please approve https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/wubi/bug-1080090/+merge/134776
<smartboyhw> Having a two word distro into Wubi is certainly more difficult than having one...
<cjwatson> No, I'm with bcbc on this - "Ubuntu Studio" is the correct name, and "Ubuntu-Studio" is an accident of cdimage scripts
<cjwatson> Hm, latest bits on that bug suggest it's still a fair amount of work to fix
<cjwatson> Well, OK, I'll push that, but you are misinformed if you think "Ubuntu-Studio" is the correct name, that's all
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, em that please at least fix ubiquity also:P
<cjwatson> Huh?
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, in ubiquity I also see Ubuntu-Studio
<cjwatson> Sure, that's due to the cdimage bug
<cjwatson> Which I've never got round to fixing
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, ah:D
<cjwatson> It's still incorrect
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, yeah.....
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: I'm a little concerned that if I push this then nobody will ever care about the underlying wubi bugs, which will mean that the incorrect flavour name in .disk/info gets even more entrenched.  Can you commit to following up the underlying bugs (perhaps with bcbc)?
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, sure but then it is difficult to communicate with bcbc since I can't find him at all on IRC.
<cjwatson> Not everyone is on IRC :-)
<cjwatson> He's pretty responsive on bugs
<cjwatson> merged with adjustments now
<cjwatson> ev: Please build wubi r276 for raring when you have a chance
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, thx
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, can you reference to bug number 1080090 instead of bug number 1070682? I want to use that as a better discussion channel. Bug 1070682 is about ADDING Ubuntu Studio into Wubi, while Bug 1080090 is about fixing the name bug...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1070682 in Wubi "wubi and ubuntu studio" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1070682
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080090 in Wubi "When installing Ubuntu Studio in Wubi, it says that it does not match the words in .disk/info" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080090
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: The useful discussion of the problems is in bug 1070682.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1070682 in Wubi "wubi and ubuntu studio" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1070682
<cjwatson> So I think that is the correct reference for a code comment.
<cjwatson> I can't help where the discussion is.
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, umm.... I left  a message for bcbc to change the discussion. Next time Launchpad to probably have a merge bugs feature.... (let me ask in #launchpad-dev)
<cjwatson> Haha
<cjwatson> Unlikely :)
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, let me file a wishlist bug (LOL)
<cjwatson> I'm sure there's one already
<cjwatson> But only maintenance work is really being done on LP at the moment
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, let me find one then
<cjwatson> Anyway, whatever.  I've changed the code to refer to both bugs
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, oh thanks:P
<brendand> The initial install dialog takes a very long time to appear in the latest image - known?
<brendand> (the one with 'Try Ubuntu', 'Install Ubuntu' buttons)
<stgraber> wow, I'm surprised that this actually worked ;) I added an extra 4GB to a wubi disk image on the ntfs disk, then resized the partition with resize2fs all of that from the running system ;)
<veebers> hmm, I'm a little confused. Using a preseed with the install, last thing the success_command does it a dist-upgrade which installs kernel: 3.5.0-18-generic.
<veebers> But after the reboot a uname -r shows: 3.5.0-17-generic. If I then do a sudo reboot the kernel version is *-18-generic
<veebers> am I missing something here?
<infinity> veebers: You're missing that there's no initial reboot where you think there is.
<infinity> veebers: d-i dumps you straight into the installed system.
<veebers> infinity: oh. I could have sworn that I saw the HP logo (indicating a reboot) while watching through the KVM
<veebers> perhaps just artifacts from the KVM or something perhaps?
<veebers> infinity: that would definitely explain that though :) Thanks I'll explore a little more
<infinity> Possibly.  Dunno.  Or I'm mistaken, I haven't done a standard netboot on x86 in a while.
<infinity> But I'm preeeeetty sure there's no initial post-install reboot, unless you script one yourself.
<veebers> infinity: so would the success-command be a suitable place to do a 'reboot' or is there a better way?
<veebers> infinity: actually I might have a better way
#ubuntu-installer 2012-11-20
<cjwatson> infinity: Hmm?  There sure is a reboot, always has been.
<cjwatson> No idea why veebers is seeing the wrong kernel version, unless the effect of their netboot setup is to not be booting the kernel they think they are ...
<infinity> cjwatson: Hrm.  Maybe I'm confusing it with some other installation method.
<infinity> It all blends together after a while...
<veebers> cjwatson: thanks for the clarification. It seems odd that it's -17 after the install and a sudo reboot boots us into -18
<veebers> cjwatson: or are you suggesting that there is some configuration in the lab which is causing it to boot for the -17 kernel straight after the install which isn't happening for the sudo reboot?
<cjwatson> That's the only kind of thing I can think of
<cjwatson> Unless there's something post-reboot that does an upgrade
<cjwatson> The first reboot after install is supposed to be (and IME is) essentially equivalent to subsequent reboots
<veebers> I'm confident that it's the dist-upgrade in the preseed installing the newer kernel (was watching the logs during install)
<veebers> cjwatson: I just got confirmation that there should be no interference from anything in the lab with the post-install reboot (i.e. only thing is the netboot, which is what started the install but isn't in effect at the post-install reboot stage)
<cjwatson> Well, all I can tell you is what the installer normally does.  I would strongly advise checking what the post-install path to the kernel your infrastructure is actually booting is, rather than what the lab folks say it should be.
<veebers> cjwatson: is there a way (using the preseed) to get the installer to install the -18 kernel from the get-go, instead of using a success_command -> dist-upgrade?
<cjwatson> Probably not desperately easily
<cjwatson> Not going to try to figure it out at this time of night anyway :)
<veebers> cjwatson: in case it clarifies anything, the machine in the lab uses dist-upgrade to install the newer kernel (which should setup grub options, right?) and is rebooted. at that point of reboot it's just a standalone machine with no intervention
<veebers> cjwatson: ah understood (didn't consider your time of day :) )
<cjwatson> It doesn't clarify anything much because I don't know how your infrastructure is shaped.  You are the best-placed person to investigate this.
<cjwatson> (Yes, a simple dist-upgrade should update grub.cfg.)
<veebers> sure understood. as far as I'm aware at the time of reboot it's effectively a stand alone machine and thus should just boot the first grub option
<veebers> "should just" being the operative term :)
<cjwatson> Mm.
<cjwatson> But I don't actually believe that since it's just as much standalone after the first reboot as after the second.
<veebers> hmm, I wonder if Utah is doing something to dirty the waters then
<veebers> cjwatson: will this preseed command work as expected in ubiquity? "d-i pkgsel/upgrade"
<cjwatson> No.
<veebers> oh, is there an equiv?
<cjwatson> I think you're barking up the wrong tree.  It shouldn't matter exactly where in the installer (native installer code or your preseed) you do the upgrade.
<cjwatson> The equivalent is to DIY using a preseed file ...
<veebers> ok
<cjwatson> Which is what you're doing.
<veebers> understood
<veebers> random question, (in a VT during install) is there a reason why 'tail -f' doesn't actually follow the file?
<infinity> veebers: On a live install?
<infinity> veebers: If so, yes.
<veebers> infinity: yes and oh? please tell :)
<infinity> veebers: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/882147
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 882147 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "overlayfs does not implement inotify interfaces correctly" [High,Triaged]
<veebers> ah makes sense. Thanks infinity
<infinity> apw has a halfway working implementation, but for enough beer, he might be convinced to make it fully-working.
<infinity> Or die trying.
<infinity> From alcohol poisoning.
<StevenK> He's a kernel team member. They're immune.
<infinity> So not true.
<infinity> StevenK: Andy's about half a Leann, and we broke Leann in Copenhagen, QED.
<infinity> StevenK: (drinking-wise, not size-wise, obviously)
<StevenK> Haha
<infinity> StevenK: So, Foundations, 1; Kernel, 0
<StevenK> Breaking Leann is not nice.
<infinity> She was in a room full of nerds.  Would you rather she had to tolerate us sober?  Whiskey seemed like the sane choice.
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, strange now I can't build wubi....
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: Don't ask me, I've never been able to build it
<cjwatson> smartboyhw: ev is the expert on that
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, oh OK...
<ev> oh hi :)
<smartboyhw> ev, please do help...
<smartboyhw> Got some python23.dll missing thing
<ev> sounds like you're trying to build without the dependencies installed in ./wine/
<ev> make sure you have the DISPLAY variable set
<ev> one very long standing bug is that we could get around this by using MSI installers in automatic mode, like I taught usb-creator for Windows to do
<ev> but I've never gotten around to implementing that in Wubi
<ev> patches welcome :)
<ev> scratch that itch
<smartboyhw> ev, er 1. I've been able to build before
<smartboyhw> 2. I installed wine-*
<ev> oh, hm
<ev> smartboyhw: so maybe do a find | grep python23.dll in the wubi source tree
<ev> make sure it's tehre
<ev> there*
<ev> if memory serves, it's just a simple cp in the Makefile
<smartboyhw> ev, no....
<smartboyhw> ev, can't find it....
<smartboyhw> I think it is a wine regression or something...
<ev> it should only need to do it once
<ev> once you have done the first build, it wont need to run anything under wine
<smartboyhw> ev, er actually I re-downloaded the source code...
<ev> smartboyhw: hm, maybe it is a regression then. Hard to say without digging into the build on your machine.
<ev> Let me know if you get stuck in the build infrastructure and need anything explained
<smartboyhw> ev, it just misses the python23.dll file. Probably I will have to report a bug regression...Originally trying to see if the new Bug 1080090 fix works...However I even got a bug in bzr add now......:(
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080090 in Wubi "When installing Ubuntu Studio in Wubi, it says that it does not match the words in .disk/info" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080090
<ev> bzr add is producing a traceback?
<smartboyhw> ev, yes. I've reported a bug already
<smartboyhw> Bug 1081040...
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1081040 in Bazaar "bzr add does not work" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1081040
<ev> smartboyhw: yikes
<smartboyhw> ev, yikes too
<ev> heh
<cjwatson> try 'svn upgrade' in that directory
<cjwatson> (/home/smartboyhw/wubi/src/grub4dos)
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, OK
<smartboyhw> cjwatson, next upgrade to grubutil... So many outdated ones
<smartboyhw> Yeah I got the bzr add problem solved
<cjwatson> we should probably nuke the grub4dos-based stuff from the wubi tree
<cjwatson> I'm sure it's bitrotted anyway
<xnox> cjwatson: in #ubuntu-arm ogra brought up an interesting question. oem-config depends on ubiquity, which recommends lvm2/dmraid/btrfs-tools.
<xnox> but those recommends are not wanted in the pre-install images that will not run partitioner.
<ogra_> which in turn results in a quite big initrd
<xnox> what would be the best way to express for these images install partitioning bits and for the preinstall/"devicy" images do not include partitioning bits
<ogra_> i could worst case just apt-get ourge them from livecd-rootfs during preinstalled builds
<ogra_> *purge
<ogra_> but that feels a bit dirty
<xnox> that is not sustainable, because next time I add mdadm, we will have to remember to do this......
<ogra_> well, i will need some such code anyway as an interim until we have a split desktop and desktop-core seed
<ogra_> (current nexus images get to big with libO and thunderbird on them)
<xnox> ogra_: drop python2 =)
<ogra_> heh
<xnox> ogra_: who cares about software centre right =)
<xnox> oh wait..... we need that.
<ogra_> yeah, how else would you install steam on your arm device :P
<ogra_> or skype
<cjwatson> xnox: I've long thought that oem-config's dependencies should be restructured
<cjwatson> I'm just not sure how - it gets messy with the frontend axis to consider as well
<cjwatson> I don't know whether the right way to think about it is to split out a core package, or to split out the partitioner
<cjwatson> Open to reasonable suggestions
<xnox> ack
 * ogra_ curses
<ogra_> i seem not to be able to get the quoting of my abootimg call right in lvecd-rootfs
<ogra_> Chroot chroot "abootimg --create /boot/installer-${KVERS}.img -f /boot/b
<ogra_> ootimg.cfg -r /boot/initrd.img-${KVERS} -k /boot/vmlinuz-${KVERS}"
<ogra_> this one works just fine
<ogra_> Chroot chroot "abootimg -u /boot/installer-${KVERS}.img -c 'cmdl
<ogra_> ine=root=/dev/mmcblk0p9 ro console=tty1 fbcon=rotate:1 quiet splash'"
<ogra_> and this is the next one that always fails
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> [ ]   livecd.ubuntu-nexus7.initrd-nexus7                    20-Nov-2012 10:39 1.7M
<ogra_> now thats funny, the last build resulted in a 2.5M initrd and i dont see any difference in the update-initramfs output during build
<bg> cjwatson: UEFI network installs are working pretty well for me. Now the problems move downstream ;)
<gpmanrpi> Maybe this is the right place to ask this question, how do I add extended attributes support to my wubi / partition since it is not listed in FSTAB
#ubuntu-installer 2012-11-21
<veebers> Hi all, I'm experiencing issues trying to netboot the raring desktop iso (from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/) I'm hoping you can point me in the right direction
<veebers> the error I'm seeing is here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1373998/
<veebers> effectively mount complaining protocol not supported when trying to nfsmount
<stgraber> I remember seeing that the nfs kernel module was missing in today's builds and that was fixed with the last upload, so the images should start working again in a day or two
<veebers> excellent, thanks for the info stgraber :)
<infinity> stgraber: That was only for d-i udebs.  No one's yet confirmed or denied if I need to make changes to initramfs-tools or casper or some such to support the new nfs kernel module.
<infinity> (But if so, I'll need to backport that to precise too, for the lts kernels that will eventually land there)
<infinity> Fun, fun.
<stgraber> infinity: hmm, the pastebin above suggests the nfs is somehow missing from the live initramfs, though casper error messages are some of the blurriest you can get, so until you get an actual shell in the initramfs, it's hard to know what's the actual problem :)
<infinity> stgraber: Right, which would mean that today's kernel fix (adding nfsv3 to the nfs-modules udeb) won't help here, since this is casper, not d-i.
<stgraber> indeed
<infinity> Maybe I should do my initramfs-tools merge tonight, and then look at this.
<infinity> I don't really want to rev initramfs-tools in raring until post-merge, just to avoid SRU version headaches. :P
<stgraber> I'm doing a quick test boot here to check what's in the initramfs
<stgraber> hmm, I have nfs.ko here
<infinity> My guess is that everywhere initramfs-tools (and hooks from other packages) tries to copy_module nfs, it now needs nfs and nfsv3.
<stgraber> now I don't have any nfs server to try it against, but I'm getting a fairly reasonable error message (rpc related) from mount
<infinity> stgraber: Yeah, but not v3, right?
<stgraber> ah, that's what changed! yeah, I only have nfs.ko in the initramfs
<stgraber> where we apparently now have nfs.ko, nfsv2.ko, nfsv3.ko and nfsv4.ko (at least on my laptop)
<infinity> Right.  I'll look at initramfs-tools tonight.  Though if casper has its own copy_module and/or nfs bits, that'll need love.
<stgraber> casper calls modprobe, so that'll need to be updated
<infinity> That might work.  I have no idea how this new scheme works.
<infinity> Seems like it would be slightly broken if they expect you to modprobe all the versions just to detect the protocol on the other side.
<stgraber> apparently we just inherit the nfs modules in the initramfs from the defaults in initramfs-tools but we can probably get away with just adding some manual_add_modules to hooks/casper as we already do it for cifs anyway
<stgraber> hmm, indeed, you'd expect nfs.ko to do the negociation, figure out what's at the other end, then get the kernel to load the right version
<infinity> stgraber: You could, but we want them in the default initrd anyway, I imagine.
<infinity> stgraber: As to the auto-loading (which seems like the sane thing to do), do you have a quick way to test that?
<infinity> Since you're the master of VMs and all. :P
<infinity> Like, just put up an NFS server that speaks v3-only, try to mount something from it, repeat with v4.  See what the client does.
<infinity> I'd expect that modprobing even nfs itself is overkill, but maybe not.
<veebers> stgraber, infinity: to confirm, following your conversation that I didn't completely follow :), that in a day or so I will be able to net boot the raring iso like I have been the quanal/precise?
<infinity> veebers: One way or another, yeah.  Maybe.  I'll be fixing it mostly blind.
<veebers> infinity: awesome, cheers. Let me know if I can do anything to help
<stgraber> alright, got a repacked initrd with nfsv3 and nfsv4 + updated modules.dep, let's see if that works any better
<infinity> stgraber: Oh, that's going all out.  I was just suggesting mounting from a client machine with a 3.7 kernel to see if it autoloads modules sanely.
<infinity> But netbooting ISOs for fun and profit works too.
<infinity> stgraber: My assumption would be that even modprobing nfs is overkill, since "mount -t nfs" should ask the kernel to DTRT.
<infinity> stgraber: But maybe there's some special chicken and egg reason with nfsroot that one can't do that?  I dunno.
<stgraber> ok, so we need a bit more than just nfsv3 and nfsv4 apparently, some nfsacl module is also needed. Adding that now
<infinity> Oh, freakin' praisellujah.  All my glibc testsuite regressions are fixed on x86.
 * infinity waits for his powerpc machine to catch up before he uploads.
<stgraber> ok, so I have some weird issues because of dual-natting between my VM an my nfs server, but besides that, it looks like adding nfsv3.ko, nfsv4.ko and nfs_acl.ko did the trick
<stgraber> doing a simple mount -t nfs loads nfs and the right module for the supported protocol (in this case my server was v3 only)
<infinity> Mmkay.  I wonder if I want v2 as well, or if we can just pretend that doesn't exist in the wild anymore.
<infinity> Anyhow, I'll commit something to upstream initramfs-tools and then land it in my merge.
<infinity> After I finish watching Dexter.  Which is very important.
<xnox> bug 837054 is fix released \0/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 837054 in Ubuntu Geonames "Time Zone selection shows about 20 different "New York"s and doesn't autoselect my location" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837054
<ogra-cb_> wohoo
<ogra-cb_> congrats
<xnox> coding for lucid is fun =)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-11-22
<xnox> infinity: stgraber: so the nfs thing is blocking automated cdimage qa. Any updates, or is it blocked on the massive initramfs merge =/
<stgraber> xnox: infinity said he'd take a look. In theory we can workaround it in casper by adding the 3 modules I mentioned the other day, so we could do that if it's urgent
<xnox> stgraber: yes, please. It's not urgent-urgent, but high. Up to now we still don't have automated ISO testing on the same level as we had throughout quantal cycle.
<stgraber> xnox: do we have a bug number for this?
<cjwatson> urgent> why not just add the relevant modules to initramfs-tools rather than either working around it in casper or waiting for the giant merge ...
<xnox> stgraber: I don't believe we have one, apart from "jenkins bulb is red"
<stgraber> hmm, good point. Let me see how to add those to initramfs-tools directly, once I find a packaging branch that's up to date...
<stgraber> oh, it's just one revision behind, I can fix that easily
<xnox> stgraber: note that the initramfs-tools version number is currently faked.
<stgraber> xnox: yeah, I just meant that ubuntu:initramfs-tools is at 0.103ubuntu0.1 instead of 0.103ubuntu0.2
<xnox> stgraber: oh _that_ revision =)
<xnox> yeah QA are eager to get a working build.
<stgraber> oh fun, the branch is busted in a similar way as ifupdown... so won't be able to fix it
<stgraber> bug 1042396
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1042396 in bzr-builddeb (Ubuntu) "bzr-builddeb fails to import-dsc with native package on Ubuntu 12.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042396
<stgraber> will just do a manual upload
<jibel> re urgent: it's blocking PS from running autopilot tests on hardware for raring.
 * Laney wibbles
<Laney> ./tests/run-pep8 gives a load of errors and fails the build for me locally, yet there aren't any commits (besides mine) since the release
<Laney> (in ubiquity that is)
<stgraber> yeah, the new pep8 is complaining a lot more
<xnox> Laney: get fixin ;-)
<stgraber> for example it now requires exact indentation when breaking a line
<Laney> seems to be all about indentation
<xnox> can it autofix those?
<stgraber> right, that's what I've noticed too
<stgraber> xnox: I doubt it, manually fixing those required quite a lot of magic for me in some other scripts
<cjwatson> Perhaps --ignore= that for now
<xnox> *sigh*
<stgraber> xnox: as you actually need to break strings in half now to make it happy
<stgraber> (you can no longer get away with doing print( and then the string at the beginning of the next line without indent as it'll report a no/or-missing indent)
<stgraber> hmm, the initramfs-tools versioning is terribly confusing... 0.103 was introduced in quantal with 0.103ubuntu0.2 which is a SRU looking version number, yet it never was a SRU
<stgraber> I guess I'll go with 0.103ubuntu1 then just to avoid messing with a potential SRU in quantal...
<stgraber> ah, or not, changelog suggests it was done on purpose...
<stgraber>   * NOTE: Not an actual merge, just a cherry-pick and reving the
<stgraber>     version number to avoid having to touch the Breaks in klibc-utils
<cjwatson> Yeah, make it 0.103ubuntu0.3 or whatever it is please
<xnox> ^^^ "<xnox> stgraber: note that the initramfs-tools version number is currently faked."
<stgraber> alright, uploaded
<Laney> is d-i/update-control the file to edit to change ubiquity BDs?
<cjwatson> yes
 * Laney got rather distressed when his changes were clobbered
<Laney> ta
 * cjwatson starts in on thegiant pile of pep8 corrections
<cjwatson> just mentioning since there's probably no point in >1 person doing this
<stgraber> have fun :)
 * stgraber gets back to fixing his other projects...
<xnox> Laney: what are you coding for ubiquity?
<xnox> =P
<Laney> porting the webcam wotsit to gstreamer 1
<xnox> Laney: thanks a lot =)
<stgraber> yay, I won't be touched-it-last on that stuff anymore!
<Laney> heh
<Laney> it has Evan's name on it :P
 * xnox is confused why ev is not all over the webcam plugin =))))))
<stgraber> well, the last one who had to spend a week figuring out why the installer would hang on some laptops was me :)
 * Laney fakes the commit logs
<stgraber> (tracked down to a regression in gstreamer causing some kind of infinite loop)
<xnox> stgraber: because the rest of us do not click to hw enable webcam on laptops while testing =)))))
<stgraber> xnox: I don't actually have a single machine with a webcam builtin
<ev> just because I wrote it, that doesn't mean I should be held accountable for it ;)
<stgraber> xnox: I had to debug that one connected over ssh to London, working with gema's netbook
<stgraber> ev: yes it does ;)
<ev> shhhh you
 * cjwatson tries to remember where the recommendation to indent closing brackets/braces in arrays/dicts came from
<xnox> stgraber: 8-)
<cjwatson> I always thought it was a bit bizarre but something somewhere enforced it and I thought it was PEP-8
<cjwatson> but I don't see it there any more
<ev> pylint maybe?
<xnox> pyflakes ?
<ev> I recall that being used way, way, way back in the early days of ubiquity
<ev> or at least warnings being suppressed in comments
<xnox> it will be hilarious if the new pep8 conflicts with pylint & pyflakes
<ev> everything conflicts with pylint
<ev> that's kind of the point
<ev> WARNING: THERE'S SOME CODE HERE
<stgraber> yeah, pylint just doesn't like you writting code, the only way to make something pylint-compliant is to not write it at all (IIRC pylint is happy when passed an empty file)
<ev> lol
<ev> I'm so amused that you've checked this
<xnox> ev: maybe pylint should be one of the judges at the figure skating.
<cjwatson> pyflakes doesn't seem to care
<cjwatson> and I don't give a shit what pylint thinks :)
<stgraber> actually, no, it's not happy with an empty file, you need an empty file with a docstring apparently nowadays :)
<stgraber> C:  1,0: Missing docstring
<Laney> pylint isn't very happy with pylint's code
<xnox> stgraber: so what empty __init__.py is bad?
<stgraber> xnox: yep
<ev> lol
<stgraber> xnox: echo '""" This file is empty """' > __init__.py
<stgraber> then pylint is happy :)
<cjwatson> aha, it's in the Launchpad Python style guide
<cjwatson> that explains it
 * cjwatson outdents a ton of stuff then
<cjwatson> OK, ubiquity should be fine with pep8 now
<stgraber> cjwatson: hey, pep8 question for you as I'm guessing you've seen more of it than I did :)
<stgraber> parser.add_argument("--union-type", "-U", type=str, default="overlayfs",
<stgraber>                     choices=("overlayfs", "aufs"),
<stgraber>                     help=_(
<stgraber> "type of union (overlayfs or aufs), defaults to overlayfs."))
<stgraber> pep8 now complains about the last line as it's outdented
<stgraber> the problem is that moving it to the line above will make the line length to be > 79 chars, so just trading pep8 errors really :)
<stgraber> did you get any of those in ubiquity? and if you did, how did you "fix" them?
<stgraber> an ugly hack would be to split into multiple strings and then just put them one per line below the help=_( block but that's ugly and I'm pretty sure gettext won't like it
<stgraber> (commited an ugly "fix" to LXC for now, but I'm really not fond of having to use string concatenation to workaround this...)
<cjwatson> stgraber: splitting the string is the usual answer, and I don't see why gettext wouldn't like it as long as you concat by just putting the strings logically adjacent to one another rather than with +
<cjwatson> I'm fairly certain I've seen that working with gettext all over the place elsewhere
<cjwatson> you can also give yourself more space by using the hanging indent style rather than the visual indent style
<cjwatson> which I initially found a bit ugly but now find much easier to read as it tends to be more consistent
<cjwatson> and is definitely more practical with multiple nested indentations
#ubuntu-installer 2013-11-18
<psivaa> cjwatson: infinity: trusty server images do not have tomcat related debs in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/pending/trusty-server-amd64.list
<cjwatson> Not my problem
<cjwatson> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.trusty/revision/2183
<psivaa> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> So if you need status on where that is, ask doko
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack, thanks. I've reported a bug against tomcat7 as per jamespage request.
<kentb> cjwatson: hey. sorry to bug you, but, looks like there's still some sort of holdup with those updated grub-installer, grub, and partman-base fixes for the various fusionio and 4k disk problems.  Both builds from today are still carrying the old stuff.  I know we were waiting on some king of lock or something to be lifted.
<cjwatson> Yeesh, what is up with cdimage these days
<cjwatson> I'll take a look
<cjwatson> Just want to finish off a couple of current tasks first
<kentb> ok. no worries. thanks
<cjwatson> kentb: OK, I cleared the wrong lock last time :-)
<cjwatson> kentb: I'll wait for the currently-running build to finish, and then do it properly
<kentb> cjwatson: ok. sounds good.  thank you!
#ubuntu-installer 2013-11-20
<xnox> cjwatson: i'm being pinged by colleagues to look into bug 1012629. But it's more of a bug for you, I hope. Will you take a look at it please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1012629 in grub-installer (Ubuntu Trusty) "grub-installer ignores "bootdev" setting in preseed file" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1012629
#ubuntu-installer 2013-11-22
<devicenull> how would I go about debugging issues with the installer?  I'm seeing a 5 minute hang for no apparent reason.  syslog with DEBCONF_DEBUG=5 shows this: https://gist.github.com/devicenull/4771ad61cfc25d95e3b5
<devicenull> last network activity before that is obake.canonical.com.
<devicenull> ahh
<devicenull> http://askubuntu.com/questions/327825/long-pause-in-pxe-preseed-install
#ubuntu-installer 2013-11-24
<Z1efin> I need help with Nvidia Drivers for Ubuntu 13 MCP55 Ethernet
<Z1efin> on the Asus P5N32-E SLI Premium motherboard
<Z1efin> Nvidia GPU is GeForce8800 GTS
#ubuntu-installer 2014-11-17
<DHR> I think that it is really important to build a 32-bit UEFI installer.  There are a tonne of new 32-bit only tablets and netbooks that require UEFI.  It is a shame that no mainstream Linux distro can be installed on them
<DHR> Here's an unofficial Fedora for at least the Asus T100 and the Dell Venue 8 Pro.
<DHR> What prompts me to come here is http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22353/when-should-we-stop-making-32-bit-images/
<DHR> Is there a better place for me to raise this point?
<DHR> Is this the right place to advocate for a 32-bit UEFI installation method?
<xnox> DHR: sure.
<xnox> DHR: most of those are 64-bit CPUs though, thus what we really need/want is to enable dual-installation of 32-bit UEFI and 64-bit UEFI on the installation media
<xnox> and correctly detecting that uefi-arch.
<xnox> however most of the new generation stuff is actually using 64-bit uefi these days.
<xnox> "There are a tonne of new 32-bit" - you mean like with new atom SoCs? e.g. latest atom SoCs should be using 64-bit uefi in fact.
<cjwatson> We already know about the 32-bit UEFI need, thanks
<cjwatson> The advocacy has been heard and the very meeting that you linked to above included some ideas on progressing things
 * xnox will rewatch that video
<xnox> my understanding is that 32-bit uefi is on the decline after a short usage on certain systems. I might be wrong though.
<DHR> I know as a consumer that there are a whole raft of new 32-bit uefi systems, mostly tablets.  It might be a passing fad, but it is really strong right now.
<DHR> I fear that the limitation is intentional (by Intel and possibly Microsoft) and hence is not going to end with a technical solution.
<DHR> Is it true that a 64-bit kernel cannot currently make UEFI calls (whatever that might be?  ACPI??) to a 32-bit UEFI firmware?
<cjwatson> that's my understanding
<cjwatson> not ACPI, UEFI Runtime Services
<cjwatson> ICBW, that's why I flagged it as something that needed to be checked when I mentioned it in the meeting
<DHR> Ahh.  I'll google that to understand.
<cjwatson> if I am wrong it simplifies things :)
<DHR> Has Intel released 64-bit UEFI firmware that does the magic power management on the atom SoCs?  It's been a year or so waiting, I think
<cjwatson> things may have changed, e.g. https://lkml.org/lkml/2014/3/4/242
<cjwatson> I really think that is not likely to be an installer area of expertise
<cjwatson> #ubuntu-kernel might know better
<xnox> DHR: cjwatson: enabling CONFIG_EFI_MIXED should be sufficient, however it is currently known to me that things do not end up working on fedora/ubuntu with such kernels(64-bit)/firmware(32-bit)/bootloader(32bit efi grub)
<xnox> which is being troubleshooted, i can followup on the latest state of affairs around this internally here.
<DHR> (sorry, was away).  xnox: that would be great, I think.  I'm not sure of what that means technically.
<DHR> a pure 32-bit system SEEMS stupid to me, but in fact it matches these low-end systems fairly well.  They are limited in RAM by Intel (market segmentation game?  surely no good technical reason)
<DHR> they have limited "disk" too.
<DHR> typical right now: 2G RAM, 32G eMMC.  A flood of 1G / 16G tablets coming with Win 8.1
<DHR> Mainstream distros seem to be sitting on the sideline.
<DHR> I'd really love Linux to be the answer for some of those who discover how bad Win8.1 is on 1/16 tabs.  Wishful thinking?
<DHR> I naively don't understand why a simple 32-bit-only UEFI install isn't a perfectly fine placeholder until some kind of mixed support can be engineered.
<DHR> cjwatson: my understanding is: a pure 32-bit Ubuntu exists (obviously), but no UEFI installer for it.  I naively would have thought that creating a new .iso with a 32-bit UEFI installer ought to be just turning a crank.
<DHR> That's why I thought that this might be an installer questsion.
<cjwatson> I was replying specifically to your question about power management.
<cjwatson> Adding an additional image is technically not that hard, but increases our QA load non-trivially, which is a very scarce resource.  So we're not going to do that.
<cjwatson> We would much prefer to add the capability to one of our existing images.  The problem is that historically attempting to do this to the i386 image broke other hardware.  As I said in the meeting, it's possible that the trade-offs are different now.
<DHR> cjwatson: thanks for the LKML link.  With interruptions, I just got to it now.  It adds a piece to the puzzle.  I wonder why it isn't working on fedora/ubuntu.
<cjwatson> And if the hardware in question in fact has long mode (i.e. a 64-bit CPU) despite having 32-bit UEFI, then that potentially simplifies the problem considerably.  We were not clear in the meeting on whether this is in fact true.
<cjwatson> It may be working.
<cjwatson> I can't claim authoritatively that it doesn't.
<DHR> the hardware I know about is advertised has being 64-bit.
<cjwatson> In that case the next step that we arrived at in the meeting will likely work.
<cjwatson> That is, add grub-efi-ia32 to the EFI System Partition on the amd64 images.
<cjwatson> Although that only helps for booting the images themselves; somebody is also going to need to figure out how to detect this situation at run-time and install grub-efi-ia32 on the target system as well.
<DHR> disk space is at a premium on these systems currently.  Isn't a mixed 32/64 system significantly fatter than a pure 32-bit system?
<cjwatson> It wouldn't be particularly mixed.
<cjwatson> 32-bit boot loader, 64-bit everything else.
<DHR> As I said, 16G and 32G are the normal size.
<cjwatson> That hardly seems likely to be problematic.
<cjwatson> If we were talking about 4G or something then that might be more of an issue.
<cjwatson> We appear to have CONFIG_EFI_MIXED=y now.
<cjwatson> But I'd defer to xnox's internal knowledge.
<cjwatson> I think infinity was going to see if somebody on the development team could expense a suitable system and make it work.
<DHR> If that approach can work, is there a way to get a generally usable experimental image out very soon?  About detection: dunno, worst case, let the user tick a box (experimental!)
<cjwatson> No
<cjwatson> (to "tick a box")
<cjwatson> I'm quite sure there's a better option than that :-)
<cjwatson> We're not adding new UI, because, bear in mind, that would logically have to be shown to everyone installing on any UEFI system, i.e. most users, and we're not doing that to people installing vivid.
<DHR> They are REALLY cheap.  I'd donate one if it would get things moving.  For example, $200 buys you an Asus x205.  $100 buys you one of several tablets (I can name names if that matters).
<cjwatson> I can't speak for timelines because I'm moving out of mainline Ubuntu development at the end of the year.
<cjwatson> Hence redirecting to infinity ...
<DHR> Oh, but I'm an impatient user :-)  Doing it before the end of the year is important :-)
<ogra_> send a patch then :)
<ogra_> (or multiple)
<cjwatson> ogra_: I don't think that's a helpful answer.
<cjwatson> Please don't answer if that's all you're going to say.
 * ogra_ shuts up 
<cjwatson> Because this is too complicated for most people to know where to start ...
<cjwatson> Information on how to detect the UEFI machine type (ia32 or x86-64) at run-time would be genuinely helpful though.
<cjwatson> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface says that "ioreg -l -p IODeviceTree | grep firmware-abi
<cjwatson> " works on Mac OS
<cjwatson> And gives a non-Mac answer which is sadly inapplicable following CONFIG_EFI_MIXED
<DHR> cynic: every time you ask a PC about whether it conforms to some standard, it lies.
<cjwatson> infinity: http://kernelnewbies.org/Linux_3.15#head-e6cf8178e4d5eafc23b0abda81974d2b71ffecf4
<cjwatson> Hmm, need to fix grub2 to make linuxefi (for SB) build on i386_efi too then
<DHR> The base line assumption: if you were installed (or perhaps booted) by a 32-bit UEFI, you are on a machine in which you should use 32-bit UEFI runtime.
<cjwatson> DHR: I'm asking how to discover the former from userspace
<DHR> Maybe that needs to be part of what CONFIG_EFI_MIXED adds to the mix.
<cjwatson> There may well be information there already, but I don't know it.
<cjwatson> But I'm suggesting that if somebody wants to help move this forward more quickly, then that's a critical-path thing we need to know that could be investigated independently.
<DHR> OK.  Thanks for the suggestion.  What kind of interface would be good for userland?  Something in /proc or /sys?
<cjwatson> I'd expect something in /sys
<DHR> yeah, /proc shows how long ago I did any kernel hacking.
<cjwatson> I think once we have that information, the steps are to make grub-installer use it, to make grub2 build linuxefi on i386 as well, to build 32-bit shim binaries (I may not like Secure Boot, but we probably need to do it here), and to add all the relevant things to our amd64 images
<DHR> thanks for taking the time!  I'll see if I can find a hook in the patch you pointed me at.  I guess that's a bit stale now, but it's a starting point.
<DHR> How can I best return the results (if any)?  This channel?
<cjwatson> DHR: The kernelnewbies link above has links to the commits that actually landed, but they're probably best used as starting points for grepping current kernel source.
<cjwatson> DHR: Probably as good as any, yes.
<cjwatson> Thanks for looking.
<DHR> thinking out loud: something needs to record whether the efi64_thunk needs to be used.  So the info must be represented in the kernel.
<infinity> cjwatson: Appreciate the redirect, but on VAC until next week. :)
<cjwatson> infinity: Oh good point.  Feel free to park it until then
<DHR> type efi_system_table_t has a member "is64".  Seems to be  a start.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-11-18
<goodwill> I am looking to have SSH access to the machine while it is being installed. My understanding is that netconsole ... starts the install process on the ssh console when it is SSHed into. Is there a way to just have the SSH access during install ... for example to look at logs?
<goodwill> and continue to run the install process as is
<cjwatson> goodwill: If you just continue past the "Start SSH" prompt from network-console on the main console, sshd should stay running and you should be able to continue installation on the main console.
<CarlFK> goodwill: here is what works for me:  https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/blob/master/setup/nodes/pxe/shaz/var/www/ec/ssh/isshd.sh
<CarlFK> $url is the local box that hosts all the install files
<CarlFK> https://github.com/search?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=python-tesseract  35 repository results
<CarlFK> swell.
<goodwill> hmmm
<CarlFK> opps, that tesseract url was meant for someone else.  derp.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-11-19
<goodwill> CarlFK: why do you do touch /var/log/lastlog in the isshd.sh ?
<CarlFK> goodwill: um... I have no idea.  I suspect I wrote this about 8 years ago.
<goodwill> o_O
<goodwill> CarlFK: is very nice :)
<goodwill> prolly this: http://www.novell.com/support/kb/doc.php?id=7014881
<goodwill> hmmm
<goodwill> I'll comment it out for now and see what happens
<CarlFK> im trying it now
<goodwill> CarlFK: sorry to bug ya ... I usually like to understand every line of code :)
<CarlFK> no prob - i'm happy to have my stuff reviewed
<CarlFK> well.. I am sshed in, and I see in /var/log/syslog: Nov 19 03:24:41 sshd[27700]: lastlog_openseek: Couldn't stat /var/log/lastlog: No such file or directory
<goodwill> what the blip ... anna-install is literally spitting out random chars
<CarlFK> how are you running it?  I boot the net installer, alt-f2 to a # prompt,  anna-install openssh-server-udeb
<goodwill> CarlFK: from early_command
<goodwill> CarlFK: and something is not working
<goodwill> CarlFK: cause I can do anna-install from early command itself
<CarlFK> ah.. I don't think I ever go that working
<goodwill> but when I wget a script that has it
<CarlFK> got
<goodwill> and then run it
<goodwill> its meh
<goodwill> hmmm maybe it like runs it inside as string
<goodwill> this is bizarre
<goodwill> CarlFK: so basically running anna-install inside a script at an early stage appears to fail
<goodwill> super odd
<CarlFK> I saw something in syslog like "openssh-server queued for install"
<CarlFK> Nov 19 03:17:56 anna-install: Queueing udeb openssh-client-udeb for later installation
<goodwill> except that it fails
<goodwill> when it breaks and I go into console and run anna-install there
<goodwill> it fails as well
<goodwill> anna-install when ran in the early_command directly, does not fail
<CarlFK> weird.  logs?
<goodwill> at this point I am just trying to isolate the problem ... logs are not helping
<goodwill> when I ran anna-install manually I literally get jibberish like ^^[[30
<CarlFK> huh, never saw that
<goodwill> hmmm
<goodwill> okie ... so you were onto something
<goodwill> anna-install is queing the install
<goodwill> so the rest of the script fails cause sshd is not installed
<goodwill> maybe this is a solution https://github.com/socrata/preseed-custom-partitioner/blob/master/early_script#L11
<goodwill> so what that does is queue the install and then runs ints command in the post install script for whatever "download-installer" is
<goodwill> no idea what that is though yet
<goodwill> CarlFK: ^^^
<CarlFK> interesting
<goodwill> http://blog.loftninjas.org/2007/07/04/complex-lvm-on-an-alternative-install-of-ubuntu-debian-installer/
<goodwill> so basically that ^^^
<goodwill> that post is pretty nice
<CarlFK> preseed_fetch ?
<goodwill> I think thats just used instead of wget
<goodwill> to fetch from same location as to where the preseed is at
<goodwill> so as an alternative I can override /var/lib/dpkg/info/console-setup-udeb.postinst as well
<CarlFK> neat
<goodwill> so when that is installed it runs your script :)
<goodwill> instead of the installer
<goodwill> as a thought
<goodwill> of course that means I will be installing it
<goodwill> and have to mark a preseed for it
<goodwill> preseed options
<goodwill> http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/doc/internals/ch02.html
<goodwill> download-installer (anna) 	Retrieve and unpack additional components
<goodwill> that is it
<goodwill> okie
<goodwill> talk about monkeypatching :)
<goodwill> fascinating
<goodwill> CarlFK: thanks for keeping me sane thru this ;)
<CarlFK> my pleazure
<goodwill> hehehe
<goodwill> CarlFK: I am at your disposal any time you want to bounce things off :)
<CarlFK> groovy
<CarlFK> im off for bed - see ya
<goodwill> ni ni
#ubuntu-installer 2014-11-20
<slashd> join #yocto
<goodwill> CarlFK: btw ... PrintLastLog no in sshd_config :)
<CarlFK> goodwill: ?
<CarlFK> ah!
<goodwill> CarlFK: :)
#ubuntu-installer 2014-11-21
<gQuigs> do you need to build a deb package to test ubiquity or is there a way to get ./bin/ubiquity to work?
<xnox> gQuigs: you can go into desktop mode, edit things in place, restart lightdm -> which will drop you back into try/install ubiquity window
<xnox> but this time around running with your changes.
<xnox> (from live image that is)
<xnox> best to like scp / download patched files from your desktop into VM
<xnox> to make sure you have the copy of changes you are making
<gQuigs> I should have guessed most development would use a livecd for this :P..
<gQuigs> xnox: thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2014-11-22
<haren> Hi, Running script to find the install disk as part of of preseed early_command. But getting an error "10 partman-auto/disk doesn't exist".
<haren> d-i preseed/early_command string \
<haren> /bin/sh /tmp/updates/pre.sh; \
<haren> DISKA=$(cat /tmp/updates/install-disk); \
<haren> debconf-set partman-auto/disk "$DISKA";
<haren> But 'cat /tmp/updates/install-disk' shows /dev/sdb
<haren> syslog says /tmp/updates/install-disk not found.
<haren> Any issue with the early_command syntax?
#ubuntu-installer 2015-11-16
<ada482> Is the package list in casper/filesystem.manifest the one detailing packages to be installed onto the machine, or does it list packages available for loading from the iso, or is it a list of packages installed on the livedisk?
<cjwatson> it's the last of those; filesystem.manifest-remove is the set that should be subtracted from that when installing onto a fixed disk
#ubuntu-installer 2015-11-17
<darkblue> Anyone here?
<darkblue> I'm trying to install 14.04.3 from a dvd but the gui has frozen and the dvd has been churning away for houre...
<darkblue> *hours
<darkblue> I'm trying to install 14.04.3 from a dvd but the gui has frozen and the dvd has been churning away for hours
#ubuntu-installer 2015-11-19
<tron103> Hey all, I'm trying to add mellanox infiniband support into the netboot image. The Ubuntu provided drivers seem buggy, so I'm trying to use the official Mellanox package with uses DKMS. Any clue on how to get DKMS modules compiled for a netboot image?
#ubuntu-installer 2015-11-20
<tron103> Is it possible to generate an initrd.gz+kernel on a running system, for use in pxe-based installs using debian-installer?
#ubuntu-installer 2016-11-21
<Epx998> On my Ubuntu 14 preseed for an un-attended install, I am sending the hostname of a server according to its MAC address, the installer sees the hostname and assigns it, however i have to hit 'continue' - whats the option to not be prompted for that during the install?
#ubuntu-installer 2016-11-23
<infinity> cjwatson: Can you think of any valid reason for platform/installer-gtk continuing to exist?
<infinity> cjwatson: We don't build the gtk d-i flavour (have we ever?), and if we did, those udebs would get yanked in by my debian-installer-udebs hack now.
<infinity> (cf: my hunting down why a udeb was supported that really shouldn't be, and finding a seed there that doesn't make much sense to me)
<infinity> Tempted to just rm the file (and the STRUCTURE entry) and see what poops out to universe.
 * infinity does that.
<infinity> Thanks for the chat.
<infinity> :P
<cjwatson> heh.  I'm not fussed by it.
<cjwatson> we did build it at one point.
<infinity> That must be in the distant past.
<infinity> Perhaps pre-ubiquity.
<infinity> Oh, hrm.  Or 2013.
 * infinity shrugs.
<infinity> No on seems to miss it.
<xnox> we should have killed the desktop-alt images with optional gtk builts in 2013, after the full disk encryption work done in ubiquity.
<infinity> 56 binaries and 6 sources demoted.  Yay.
<infinity> xnox: Don't see how that relates.
<infinity> xnox: The desktop alternate images exist due to ubiquity lacking a small footprint (text, perhaps) frontend.
<infinity> The only people who seem to care are lubuntu, but they care a lot. :P
 * xnox for the ubuntu desktop flavour, the gtk d-i, i was told existed because ubiquity could not do full disk encryption.
<xnox> indeed the non-gtk, curses only, is the low-memory/minimal thing.
<infinity> Oh.  Right, Ubuntu alternates are long dead.
#ubuntu-installer 2018-11-23
<didrocks> hey cjwatson! jibel and I have a question on ubuntu-cdimage: as with the new layered images we are building, we might not know in advance the squashfs, size, manifest files. We want to avoid to hardcode more filenames that already exists. In livefs.py, there are basically 2 code paths to download assets. One is using LP API (and so, can list all artefacts attached to a specific build) and the other
<didrocks> one is just for filesystem + http:// download. We thought to match against regexp, which works in the LP case and for filesystem (via os.listdir()). However, tests are failing as they are using http mock server. I wonder if in production, only the LP path is took. If so, can we just detect "http" for tests and either create a manifest that we download or rely on hardcoded filenames?
<cjwatson> As far as I know it's only ever the LP path in production, indeed
<didrocks> so, do you think special casing tests, like not using the regexp for them, is fine?
<cjwatson> Yeah, I think so
<didrocks> perfect! Thanks a lot cjwatson :)
<cjwatson> The http:// case may even be legacy - not sure
<didrocks> yeah, sounds like it, but we preferred asking you directly :)
<cjwatson> Obviously for good software engineering reasons keeping special cases for tests to a minimum is a good idea, but creating a sort of meta-manifest doesn't seem unreasonable, maybe with a fallback if it doesn't exist
<didrocks> yeah, the best would be ofc to rewrite the tests to mock LP
<didrocks> but I think that's out of our current scope :)
